# Milan-Lazio 3-0



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Milan-Lazio 8ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma sabato 2 marzo 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Lazio, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

pure di sabato...sotto con questa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Partita difficilissima, alla Lazio può andare bene pure il pareggio e mantenersi a +2 da noi, gli scontri diretti sono molto difficili da vincere per noi, per cui secondo me sarà molto complicato.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Da vincere,siamo più forti e avremo un giorno in più di riposa.Forza MILAN!!!


----------



## Butcher (24 Febbraio 2013)

Le partite di sabato...ve possino!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Febbraio 2013)

difficile

almeno non c'è il turno di coppa


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

I diffidati laziali per la sfida col Milan sono:Hernanes,Konko,Lulic.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

partita decisiva secondo me.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non avendo vinto stasera diventa fondamentale farlo contro la Lazio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vincere, senza se e senza ma. Mi pesa già troppo in pareggio con l'inter, non avendo vinto stasera dovremo vincere necessariamente sabato.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Febbraio 2013)

questo sarà un match fondamentale per il prosieguo della nostra stagione.Battere la lazio e superarla in classifica significherebbe portare a compimento una rimonta clamorosa,che non farebbe altro che accrescere l'autostima della squadra in vista del rush finale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere per allungare sulla Lazio, considerato che l'Inter sarà impegnata a Catania.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere per allungare sulla Lazio, considerato che l'Inter sarà impegnata a Catania.



L'inter non la considero per il 3° postltre che della Lazio dobbiamo aver timore della Viola e anche la Roma può essere più pericolosa dell'Inter.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'inter non la considero per il 3° postltre che della Lazio dobbiamo aver timore della Viola e anche la Roma può essere più pericolosa dell'Inter.


Sarà una bagarre tremenda per il terzo posto, infatti c'è l'Inter a -1, la Fiorentina martedì potrebbe agganciarci e la Lazio potrebbe addirittura saltare a +2, poi, come dici tu, attenzione alla Roma e intanto, in tutto questo, il Catania è a -3.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarà una bagarre tremenda per il terzo posto, infatti c'è l'Inter a -1, la Fiorentina martedì potrebbe agganciarci e la Lazio potrebbe addirittura saltare a +2, poi, come dici tu, attenzione alla Roma e intanto, in tutto questo, il Catania è a -3.



Il Catania è un'ottima realtà,ma non è una squadra da champions,considerando che la champions obbligherebbe investimenti tali da rimpolpare in maniera clamorosa la rosa.


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà una partita difficile,occorrerà la giusta concentrazione per vincere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Catania è un'ottima realtà,ma non è una squadra da champions,considerando che la champions obbligherebbe investimenti tali da rimpolpare in maniera clamorosa la rosa.


Non ho dubbi che sia da escludere il Catania, però tiene il passo e può dare fastidio, più che altro, dalle retrovie.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che sia da escludere il Catania, però tiene il passo e può dare fastidio, più che altro, dalle retrovie.



Nel caso si trovassero(a 3-4 punti)non daranno fastidio.La champions è costosa e li costringerebbe ad avere molti players in rosa,per evitare un brutta debacle l'anno venturo,come molte altre piccole realtà degli anni scorsi(Chievo ed Empoli retrocessi dopo la qualificazione i Europa).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso si trovassero(a 3-4 punti)non daranno fastidio.La champions è costosa e li costringerebbe ad avere molti players in rosa,per evitare un brutta debacle l'anno venturo,come molte altre piccole realtà degli anni scorsi(Chievo ed Empoli retrocessi dopo la qualificazione i Europa).


Dare fastidio nel senso di togliere punti, a noi come agli altri, in questo senso spero che lo facciano con l'Inter settimana prossima.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dare fastidio nel senso di togliere punti, a noi come agli altri, in questo senso spero che lo facciano con l'Inter settimana prossima.



Ah certo,meglio una vittoria degli etnei domenica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2013)

Partita decisiva per il nostro futuro.
Più decisiva del ritorno con il Barca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio ALMENO un pareggio.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

col rischio che la viola ci raggiunga domani. dobbiamo vincere semplicemente perché ci servono i punti che ci permetterebbero di superarla. solo i 3 punti.


----------



## BB7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Questa a differenza del derby bisogna vincerla a tutti i costi. Importano solo i 3 punti.


----------



## S T B (25 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo fare una grande partita. Non li battiamo da parecchio, ma dobbiamo assolutamente riuscirci sabato sera! Daje!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2013)

prevedo la solita partita contro la lazio che ormai si ripete da 4 anni, ossia catenaccio inverosimile con gol su contropiedi


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2013)

Contro questi negli ultimi anni non abbiamo più vinto, anche quando giocavano malissimo la pareggiavano sempre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Contro questi negli ultimi anni non abbiamo più vinto, anche quando giocavano malissimo la pareggiavano sempre.



mi ricordo del milan-lazio dell'anno dello scudetto, che roba ridicola  e anche l'anno scorso, segnò CISSE  e poi non passarono più il centrocampo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Li abbiamo battuti in Coppa Italia 3-1 l'anno scorso. In campionato è un bel po' che non vinciamo contro sti scarpari.


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Febbraio 2013)

C'è poco da dire o fare. Gli scontri diretti non possono essere continuamente persi o pareggiati. Questa la dobbiamo portare a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati
De sciglio-?-mexes (non è squalicato vero?) costant
Boateng-ambrosini-flamini (se recuperato)
Niang-balo-el


----------



## DannySa (25 Febbraio 2013)

Per non parlare del furto l'anno scorso all'Olimpico con quel mani di Dias in area e poi hanno vinto la partita in scioltezza proprio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Li spazziamo via

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> mexes (non è squalicato vero?)l



Invece si 

Abbiati

DeSciglio Zapata Zaccardo Constant

Boateng Montolivo Muntari

Niang Balotelli ElShaarawy​


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Li spazziamo via
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Montolivo non puo giocae che è squalificato


----------



## pennyhill (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo non puo giocae che è squalificato



gazzetta:

SQUALIFICATI
5 Mexes (1)

DIFFIDATI
De Jong, El Shaarawy, Zaccardo, Ambrosini


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> gazzetta:
> 
> SQUALIFICATI
> 5 Mexes (1)
> ...



Davvero?


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Basta con sta favola che non gioca Montolivo dai!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo non puo giocae che è squalificato



Ha scontato la giornata di squalifica a Cagliari.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo non puo giocae che è squalificato



Piccinini ieri sera era convinto fosse diffidato, non si sa per quale motivo. Forse aveva il foglio della coppa campioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si appunto è diffidato in CL....


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Yepes lo voglio titolare


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Yepes lo voglio titolare



Deve giocare Zaccardo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto che Mario oggi non si è allenato spero che non sia nulla di che e che sabato ci sia


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;134477 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Mario oggi non si è allenato spero che non sia nulla di che e che sabato ci sia



E' una piccola contusione dopo lo scontro con Handanovic,nulla di che.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' una piccola contusione dopo lo scontro con Handanovic,nulla di che.



perfetto allora


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;134497 ha scritto:


> perfetto allora



Lo desumo anche dal fatto che ha continuato il match senza problemi e peraltro tutti dicono che una piccola cosa quindi dovrebbe esserci,facendo sempre gli scongiuri.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Sky non c'è preoccupazione in casa Milan per la contusione subita da *Balo* nel derby.Per lui,come *Montolivo,Mexes e Pazzini *lavoro personalizzato,ma saranno tutti a disposizione per la Lazio,escluso Mexes,assente per squalifica.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Notizie dal topastro? E flamini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie dal topastro? E flamini?



Tunnel Boy dovrebbe esserci contro la Lazio visto che non era nulla di grave, per Flamini non so.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie dal topastro? E flamini?



Flamini(come Binho) ha lavorato in gruppo,Costant ha continuato col lavoro personalizzato ma dovrebbe recuperare per la Lazio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo il ritorno di Flamini


----------



## sion (26 Febbraio 2013)

partita molto molto difficile,vincere questa sarebbe da 6 punti


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2013)

konko è fuori 1 mese e mezzo, gioca pereirinha. 

mauri in dubbio, forse rientra.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Raga sicuri che Balo recuperi?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga sicuri che Balo recuperi?



Più SI che NO,a sky hanno detto che non c'è preoccupazione in casa Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> konko è fuori 1 mese e mezzo, gioca pereirinha.
> 
> mauri in dubbio, forse rientra.



No,Mauri non recupererà per il Milan,continuerà con il lavoro differenziato nei prossimi giorni,per cercare di recuperare per la sfida col 7 Marzo contro lo Stoccarda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Febbraio 2013)

Si Mauri non c'è la detto l'allenatore della Lazio dopo la partita contro il Pescara, ha detto fuori ancora 7/10 giorni poi se recupara non mi stupisco.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,Mauri non recupererà per il Milan,continuerà con il lavoro differenziato nei prossimi giorni,per cercare di recuperare per la sfida col 7 Marzo contro lo Stoccarda.



Si come ranocchia 

Ormai non mi stupisco di niente contro di noi tutti recuperano in extremis. Mentre noi abbiamo giocatori che hanno una lieve infortunio ma guarda caso diventano settimane


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si come ranocchia
> 
> Ormai non mi stupisco di niente contro di noi tutti recuperano in extremis. Mentre noi abbiamo giocatori che hanno una lieve infortunio ma guarda caso diventano settimane



No per Mauri è diverso,Ranocchia era stato in dubbio,ma c'erano speranza.Il capitano laziale rientrerà forse con lo Stoccarda o per la partita dopo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Binho e Flamini in gruppo,Monto e Balo lavoro personalizzato in palestra,differenziato per Pazzini e Costant.Balotelli oramai ha quasi del tutto superato il problema al ginocchio e sarà del match contro la Lazio,come gli altri che non hanno svolto il lavoro col gruppo.*


----------



## 2515 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se giochiamo con:
Abbiati
De Sci Zapata Yepes Constant
Montolivo Ambrosini Boateng
Niang Balo Elsha
Allora sono fiducioso di poter fare bene, la lazio è quadrata ma è vulnerabile se la difes viene allargata a dovere e quando vengono colti nell'1 vs 1 perdono il controllo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Io giocherei cosi:

Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
Flamini Montolivo Boateng
Robinho Balotelli El Shaarawy


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho merita solo di andare a lavorare in miniera.


----------



## 2515 (27 Febbraio 2013)

la zoofilia di superdinho per robinho ha superato ogni limite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dentro assolutamente Constant, con De Sciglio a destra, Montolivo e Niang. 


Now i'm here ha scritto:


> konko è fuori 1 mese e mezzo, gioca pereirinha.
> 
> mauri in dubbio, forse rientra.


Allegri deve stare attento perché con Constant ed El Sharaawy sulla sinistra li bucheremmo facilmente da quella parte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei cosi:
> 
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Costant
> ...


Un conto è ammirare un calciatore, un altro è essere realisti e rendersi conto quando quel calciatore, anche se il tuo preferito, deve necessariamente rimanere fuori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

ahaha mi aspettavo queste risposte..ognuno ha la sua idea, se è recuperato soprattutto mentalmente come pare che sia per me deve giocare titolare, stiamo parlando del giocatore tecnicamente più forte della rosa che può dare fantasia all'attacco, e poi a me niang sulla fascia non piace cioè fa delle belle giocate ma alla fine sono poco utili alla squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahaha mi aspettavo queste risposte..ognuno ha la sua idea, se è recuperato soprattutto mentalmente come pare che sia per me deve giocare titolare, stiamo parlando del giocatore tecnicamente più forte della rosa che può dare fantasia all'attacco, e poi a me niang sulla fascia non piace cioè fa delle belle giocate ma alla fine sono poco utili alla squadra


Avrei da ridire sul Niang poco utile alla squadra e sul Robinho giocatore più tecnico ma tant'è  detto questo io penso che Robinho sia tutt'altro che recuperato, prima mentalmente(sta in Brasile da gennaio)e poi fisicamente(chiaramente se manca la testa manca anche il fisico).


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahaha mi aspettavo queste risposte..ognuno ha la sua idea, se è recuperato soprattutto mentalmente come pare che sia per me deve giocare titolare, stiamo parlando del giocatore tecnicamente più forte della rosa che può dare fantasia all'attacco, e poi a me niang sulla fascia non piace cioè fa delle belle giocate ma alla fine sono poco utili alla squadra


Io trovo che Niang sia molto più utile alla squadra di Robinho, soprattutto visto il fatto che il tuo adorato è impresentabile di recente


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avrei da ridire sul Niang poco utile alla squadra e sul Robinho giocatore più tecnico ma tant'è  detto questo io penso che Robinho sia tutt'altro che recuperato, prima mentalmente(sta in Brasile da gennaio)e poi fisicamente(chiaramente se manca la testa manca anche il fisico).



chi è il giocatore più tecnico secondo te?? per quanto riguarda niang ha dei mezzi fisici e atletici impresisonanti, è ovvio che sia utile alla squadra il tipo di gioco che fa, ma nelle azioni offensive è sempre defilato sulla fascia e in questo modo va solo a fare giocate individuali, la sua azione tipo è saltare un uomo andare sul fondo e sbagliare il cross molto meglio invece quando viene servito in area di rigore e in profondità, in poche parole è destinato a diventare una prima punta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo provare a sfondare dalla destra, è il loro punto debole. Mancando Konko, devono far giocare Pereirinha, il quale non mi sembra Djalma Santos onestamente. Peccato l'ostracismo di Lotito su Cavanda, altrimenti sarebbe stato ancor più facile (sulla carta) per noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi è il giocatore più tecnico secondo te?? per quanto riguarda niang ha dei mezzi fisici e atletici impresisonanti, è ovvio che sia utile alla squadra il tipo di gioco che fa, ma nelle azioni offensive è sempre defilato sulla fascia e in questo modo va solo a fare giocate individuali, la sua azione tipo è saltare un uomo andare sul fondo e sbagliare il cross molto meglio invece quando viene servito in area di rigore e in profondità, in poche parole è destinato a diventare una prima punta


Balotelli è certamente il giocatore più tecnico della rosa, c'è anche Montolivo che a centrocampo è un calciatore fondamentale, oppure c'è El Sharaawy che ha mostrato tutte le sue capacità nel goal contro l'Inter. Robinho ha tecnica, senza dubbio ma da qui a dire che è il migliore ce ne passa, poi nelle condizioni in cui sta adesso tutta la sua tecnica va sprecata. Per quanto riguarda Niang è un altro conto quale siano le sue caratteristiche e cosa potrà diventare in futuro, intanto fa un lavoro pazzesco in fase difensiva, cerca sempre il dialogo col terzino, cerca sempre di metterla in mezzo e le sue qualità servono tantissimo a livello tattico perché scaricano le attenzioni delle difese avversarie da El Sharaawy, pertanto in fase offensiva diventiamo molto più imprevedibili. Robinho è oggettivamente impresentabile, ad oggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è certamente il giocatore più tecnico della rosa, c'è anche Montolivo che a centrocampo è un calciatore fondamentale, oppure c'è El Sharaawy che ha mostrato tutte le sue capacità nel goal contro l'Inter. Robinho ha tecnica, senza dubbio ma da qui a dire che è il migliore ce ne passa, poi nelle condizioni in cui sta adesso tutta la sua tecnica va sprecata. Per quanto riguarda Niang è un altro conto quale siano le sue caratteristiche e cosa potrà diventare in futuro, intanto fa un lavoro pazzesco in fase difensiva, cerca sempre il dialogo col terzino, cerca sempre di metterla in mezzo e le sue qualità servono tantissimo a livello tattico perché scaricano le attenzioni delle difese avversarie da El Sharaawy, pertanto in fase offensiva diventiamo molto più imprevedibili. Robinho è oggettivamente impresentabile, ad oggi.



balotelli non è il più tecnico, montolivo è il giocatore che ha più geometre, balotelli ha una tecnica normale un grandissimo tiro fiuto del gol e grande forza fisica..il concetto che abbiamo di tecnica mi sa che è differente non ho detto chi è il giocatore più forte della rosa ma quello che da di più del tu al pallone per intenderci


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> balotelli non è il più tecnico, montolivo è il giocatore che ha più geometre, balotelli ha una tecnica normale un grandissimo tiro fiuto del gol e grande forza fisica..il concetto che abbiamo di tecnica mi sa che è differente non ho detto chi è il giocatore più forte della rosa ma quello che da di più del tu al pallone per intenderci


Tecnicamente Robinho non si discute, come al tempo non si poteva discutere Ronaldinho, anche se quest'ultimo sotto questo aspetto è comunque superiore.Però l'apporto in campo di Binho è assolutamente insoddisfacente soprattutto se paragonato a quanto sta facendo vedere Niang.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente Robinho non si discute, come al tempo non si poteva discutere Ronaldinho, anche se quest'ultimo sotto questo aspetto è comunque superiore.Però l'apporto in campo di Binho è assolutamente insoddisfacente soprattutto se paragonato a quanto sta facendo vedere Niang.



certo che ronaldinho è superiore tecnicamente, ronaldinho è dio da quel punto di vista anche se lo paragoniamo a messi è c.ronaldo, sotto questo aspetto gli piscia in testa..io difendo un giocatore che mi piace quando viene attaccato troppo, non è che del milan mi piace solo robinho, ad esempio se mi atccassero balotelli reagirei alla stessa maniera perchè mi piace tanto quanto binho..nel milan dopo binho a livello di tecnica c'è bojan giusto per farti capire il concetto che ho io di tecnica


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo che ronaldinho è superiore tecnicamente, ronaldinho è dio da quel punto di vista anche se lo paragoniamo a messi è c.ronaldo, sotto questo aspetto gli piscia in testa..io difendo un giocatore che mi piace quando viene attaccato troppo, non è che del milan mi piace solo robinho, ad esempio se mi atccassero balotelli reagirei alla stessa maniera perchè mi piace tanto quanto binho..nel milan dopo binho a livello di tecnica c'è bojan giusto per farti capire il concetto che ho io di tecnica


Ronaldinho non l'ho tirato fuori a caso.
Tecnicamente fortissimo ma che in campo pascolava sulla sinistra, facendo poco o nulla cullandosi sulla propria tecnica.Robinho viene criticato, giustamente, perché non sta facendo nulla.Si può chiudere un occhio, ma forse entrambi, sulle troppe occasioni sprecate la passata stagione ma da settembre ad oggi Robinho non ha fatto nulla per meritarsi il posto da titolare.Quando c'è in campo a malapena si nota e giustamente Niang gli ha rubato il posto.Il campo parla chiaro,ad oggi Mbaye merita assolutamente il posto da titolare e Robinho è un surplus, tipo Pato (sotto certi aspetti) fino a poco tempo fa.
Un giocatore in più che non aspetta altro di cambiare aria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> balotelli non è il più tecnico, montolivo è il giocatore che ha più geometre, balotelli ha una tecnica normale un grandissimo tiro fiuto del gol e grande forza fisica..il concetto che abbiamo di tecnica mi sa che è differente non ho detto chi è il giocatore più forte della rosa ma quello che da di più del tu al pallone per intenderci


L'hai detto: chi da di più del tu. Se non gli da del tu Balotelli, alzo le mani  

PS Se per avere delle geometrie non c'è bisogno di tecnica, beh, alzo le mani anche qui.


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se anche Robinho fosse recuperato non ha sicuramente i 90 minuti nelle gambe, quindi da titolare non può giocare però può essere utile a partita in corso perchè con gli avversari stanchi può far valere la sua tecnica per tenere palla se stiamo vincendo o per lanciare altri giocatori in profondità se stiamo pareggiando o perdendo.
Però bisogna essere sicuri che entri in campo con lo spirito giusto e non con la testa tra le nuvole come nelle sue ultime apparizioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'hai detto: chi da di più del tu. Se non gli da del tu Balotelli, alzo le mani
> 
> PS Se per avere delle geometrie non c'è bisogno di tecnica, beh, alzo le mani anche qui.



ma infatti chi ha detto che balotelli e montolivo non hanno tecnica, balotelli è un campione è ovvio che sia forte tecnicamente ma non è certo in questo che eccelle, ha altre caratteristiche ben più inmportanti, montolivo gioca a centrocampo davanti la difesa una cosa è giocare in quella posizione un altra è dove gioca binho cioè tra linee di centrocampo e attacco, la è nettamente più difficile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Se anche Robinho fosse recuperato non ha sicuramente i 90 minuti nelle gambe, quindi da titolare non può giocare però può essere utile a partita in corso perchè con gli avversari stanchi può far valere la sua tecnica per tenere palla se stiamo vincendo o per lanciare altri giocatori in profondità se stiamo pareggiando o perdendo.
> Però bisogna essere sicuri che entri in campo con lo spirito giusto e non con la testa tra le nuvole come nelle sue ultime apparizioni



questo sicuro ma secondo me binho rende molto meglio dall'inizio che a partita in corso, meglio metterlo in campo e poi sostituirlo che buttarlo dentro a partita in corso anche se con la sua tecnica può sempre invetarsi qualcosa


----------



## 2515 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho non c'entra una mazza col modulo e col gioco di squadra, tutte le volte che è entrato ha perso palloni su palloni tentando giocate di fino inutili, non si sacrifica mai in fase difensiva, mentre il primo anno lo faceva eccome, e sta al ruolo di esterno come Abbiati sta al ruolo di attaccante, Robinho sulla fascia non ci sa giocare, non si sacrifica in fase difensiva, non da appoggio, se ne sta là a grattarsi i capelli o le balle, Robinho è una seconda punta, ora pure inesistente mentalmente e fisicamente uno scolapasta. E' un giocatore semplicemente inutile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti chi ha detto che balotelli e montolivo non hanno tecnica, balotelli è un campione è ovvio che sia forte tecnicamente ma non è certo in questo che eccelle, ha altre caratteristiche ben più inmportanti, montolivo gioca a centrocampo davanti la difesa una cosa è giocare in quella posizione un altra è dove gioca binho cioè tra linee di centrocampo e attacco, la è nettamente più difficile


Lascia fare, è il ruolo di Montolivo ad essere il più complicato, altroché, non scherziamo. Detto questo sto solo dicendo che la nostra squadra vanta ottime personalità da un punto di vista tecnico, pertanto non si può definire Robinho come il migliore.


----------



## Principe (27 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma che cavalo constant Pazzini sono fissi a fare il differenziato hanno sempre qualche problema nn en possibile


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si ma che cavalo constant Pazzini sono fissi a fare il differenziato hanno sempre qualche problema nn en possibile



Alcuni giocatori fanno il differenziato come programma.Molto spesso anche Mexes e Boateng lo fanno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2013)

27 febbraio 2013 e ancora stiamo parlando di Robinho ? Dai su.



Pazzini e Constant credo non giocheranno più fino al Camp Nou, così come Ambrosini...I primi due sono claudicanti e non vogliono rischiarli, il Capitano invece ha una certa età.


Personalmente spero molto di rivedere Niang davanti e Boateng mezzala.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 27 febbraio 2013 e ancora stiamo parlando di Robinho ? Dai su.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che possono farcela per sabato entrambi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascia fare, è il ruolo di Montolivo ad essere il più complicato, altroché, non scherziamo. Detto questo sto solo dicendo che la nostra squadra vanta ottime personalità da un punto di vista tecnico, pertanto non si può definire Robinho come il migliore.



ti sbagli il ruolo di montolivo certo non è un ruolo facile ma guarda che giocare tra le linee di attacco e centrocampo è molto più difficile di giocare davanti la difesa, per farlo devi avere davvero tanta tecnica infatti montolivo essendo un giocatore di grande tecnica a volte in nazionale gioca li..se non fosse cosi allora de rossi che gioca davanti la difesa secondo il tuo ragionameto farebbe meglio da trequartista ma invece non è cosi perchè de rossi a livello di tecnica è mediocre e non può mai fare quel tipo di ruolo


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascia fare, è il ruolo di Montolivo ad essere il più complicato, altroché, non scherziamo. Detto questo sto solo dicendo che la nostra squadra vanta ottime personalità da un punto di vista tecnico, pertanto non si può definire Robinho come il migliore.



Amen! Il centrocampo è il fulcro del gioco per cui il ruolo di Montolivo è il più complicato, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo stravincerla questa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti sbagli il ruolo di montolivo certo non è un ruolo facile ma guarda che giocare tra le linee di attacco e centrocampo è molto più difficile di giocare davanti la difesa, per farlo devi avere davvero tanta tecnica infatti montolivo essendo un giocatore di grande tecnica a volte in nazionale gioca li..se non fosse cosi allora de rossi che gioca davanti la difesa secondo il tuo ragionameto farebbe meglio da trequartista ma invece non è cosi perchè de rossi a livello di tecnica è mediocre e non può mai fare quel tipo di ruolo


Premesso che Robinho non gioca tra le linee d'attacco ma è una seconda punta, quindi un attaccante in piena regola, al massimo un esterno. Detto questo secondo te perché Allegri schierava Boateng trequartista o addirittura esterno ? Perché ha gettato subito nella mischia Niang ? Perché in quelle zone del campo sei più libero, non è necessario tornare e in teoria devi soltanto cercare di finalizzare l'azione d'attacco, dunque devi soltanto curare la fase offensiva e se non riesci a finalizzare una volta avrai una seconda occasione successivamente, dietro se sbagli qualcosa subisci goal. Lo stesso Emanuelson, nella scorsa stagione, veniva schierato trequartista(quindi anche nelle tue linee d'attacco vale questo discorso)perché tatticamente indisciplinato.
Giocare davanti alla difesa è un ruolo complicatissimo, perché ? Perché devi avere fiato, devi avere fiato per rincorrere l'avversario e devi avere fisico per rubargli palla; devi avere intelligenza per rubare palla, se non rincorrendo l'avversario, intercettando l'avversario, in che modo ? Con il famoso senso della posizione, cioè sapersi piazzare prima che l'avversario giochi la palla; devi avere senso della posizione anche in fase di costruzione perché devi farti trovare dal compagno essendo tu il fulcro del centrocampo e devi avere grande tecnica perché se non sai trattare il pallone perdi palla e rischi di subire un'azione offensiva pericolosissima; devi avere il piede buono anche per avviare l'azione però. Insomma devi avere fiato, fisico e intelligenza per la fase difensiva, in copertura e per la fase offensiva, in appoggio agli attaccanti. Fare tutto quello che ho detto ti sembra uno scherzo ? A questo punto è più complicato il ruolo di Robinho o il ruolo di Montolivo ?
Il discorso su De Rossi permettimi di dire che è delirante perché proprio in base a quello che ho scritto De Rossi non può essere un trequartista ma è un egregio mediano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premesso che Robinho non gioca tra le linee d'attacco ma è una seconda punta, quindi un attaccante in piena regola, al massimo un esterno. Detto questo secondo te perché Allegri schierava Boateng trequartista o addirittura esterno ? Perché ha gettato subito nella mischia Niang ? Perché in quelle zone del campo sei più libero, non è necessario tornare e in teoria devi soltanto cercare di finalizzare l'azione d'attacco, dunque devi soltanto curare la fase offensiva e se non riesci a finalizzare una volta avrai una seconda occasione successivamente, dietro se sbagli qualcosa subisci goal. Lo stesso Emanuelson, nella scorsa stagione, veniva schierato trequartista(quindi anche nelle tue linee d'attacco vale questo discorso)perché tatticamente indisciplinato.
> Giocare davanti alla difesa è un ruolo complicatissimo, perché ? Perché devi avere fiato, devi avere fiato per rincorrere l'avversario e devi avere fisico per rubargli palla; devi avere intelligenza per rubare palla, se non rincorrendo l'avversario, intercettando l'avversario, in che modo ? Con il famoso senso della posizione, cioè sapersi piazzare prima che l'avversario giochi la palla; devi avere senso della posizione anche in fase di costruzione perché devi farti trovare dal compagno essendo tu il fulcro del centrocampo e devi avere grande tecnica perché se non sai trattare il pallone perdi palla e rischi di subire un'azione offensiva pericolosissima; devi avere il piede buono anche per avviare l'azione però. Insomma devi avere fiato, fisico e intelligenza per la fase difensiva, in copertura e per la fase offensiva, in appoggio agli attaccanti. Fare tutto quello che ho detto ti sembra uno scherzo ? A questo punto è più complicato il ruolo di Robinho o il ruolo di Montolivo ?
> Il discorso su De Rossi permettimi di dire che è delirante perché proprio in base a quello che ho scritto De Rossi non può essere un trequartista ma è un egregio mediano.



robinho gioca tra attacco e centrocampo non sta solo all'attacco, viene a prendere palla molto dietro, non aspetta mai la palla...il discorso era tecnicamente dove è più difficle giocare, se la impostiamo in questo modo se hai meno tecnica è più facile giocare davanti la difesa che sulla trequarti..ce ne sono mille di esempi quello di de rossi era un esempio al contrario ma ti posso citare valdes lodi lo stesso pirlo tutti trequartisti che diventando centrocampisti davanti la difesa hanno allungato la loro carriera, l'unica difficoltàin più di quel ruolo è che non ti puoi permettere di perdere un pallone altrimenti rischi tantissimo visto che sei tu a dover coprire la difesa mentre sulla trequarti è molto più difficle giocare il pallone quindi di consguenza più facile perderlo però se capita di perdere un apllone la non metti a rsichio la squadra, detto questo sono due ruoli entrambi complicati

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Amen! Il centrocampo è il fulcro del gioco per cui il ruolo di Montolivo è il più complicato, poco ma sicuro.



più complicato?? ma scherzi, è importantge ma giocare sulla trequarti dove gli spazi sono intasati è un altra cosa, ci vuole molta più tecnica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robinho gioca tra attacco e centrocampo non sta solo all'attacco, viene a prendere palla molto dietro, non aspetta mai la palla...il discorso era tecnicamente dove è più difficle giocare, se la impostiamo in questo modo se hai meno tecnica è più facile giocare davanti la difesa che sulla trequarti..ce ne sono mille di esempi quello di de rossi era un esempio al contrario ma ti posso citare valdes lodi lo stesso pirlo tutti trequartisti che diventando centrocampisti davanti la difesa hanno allungato la loro carriera, l'unica difficoltàin più di quel ruolo è che non ti puoi permettere di perdere un pallone altrimenti rischi tantissimo visto che sei tu a dover coprire la difesa mentre sulla trequarti è molto più difficle giocare il pallone quindi di consguenza più facile perderlo però se capita di perdere un apllone la non metti a rsichio la squadra, detto questo sono due ruoli entrambi complicati


Ti ho spiegato sopra perché quello davanti alla difesa(direi insieme al difensore)è il ruolo più complicato dell'undici, perciò dire che il ruolo di Robinho è più complicato di quello di Montolivo proprio no.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti ho spiegato sopra perché quello davanti alla difesa(direi insieme al difensore)è il ruolo più complicato dell'undici, perciò dire che il ruolo di Robinho è più complicato di quello di Montolivo proprio no.



io mi rieferivo al fatto di quando hai la palla, ci mancherebbe che è più conmplicato perchè devi difendere ma la nostra discussione non era su questo..era dove è più difficile giocare a livello di tecnica, se hai meno tecnica è più facile giocare davanti la difesa perchè vedi meglio il gioco e hai più tempo per pensare, sulla trequarti è tutto diverso


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocare sulla trequarti dove gli spazi sono intasati è un altra cosa, ci vuole molta più tecnica


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



è cosi, che ho detto di strano è ovvia sta cosa ma per finirla qua..secondo me il ruolo di montolivo è più delicato perhè non puoi permetterti errori ma giocatore sulla trequiarti è sicuramente più complicato soprattutto in serie A dove non ti fanno neanche toccare un pallone li


----------



## Principe (28 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni giocatori fanno il differenziato come programma.Molto spesso anche Mexes e Boateng lo fanno.



Ovviamente l'ho detto perché nn e' programmato nel loro caso hanno problemi fisici


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2013)

Io ammiro Robinho ed ho un debole per lui come calciatore, però dire che ora sarebbe utile alla causa è follia dai. E' evidentemente fuori forma e senza voglia di giocare, la sua testa è già in Brasile.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ho paura che se non la vinciamo mentalmente perdiamo il terzo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho paura che se non la vinciamo mentalmente perdiamo il terzo posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Sembrera un paradosso. Ma contro la Lazio abbiamo toccato il fondo all'andata, sabato possiamo toccare la punta. Se si segna, chi lo fa la voglio ni vada ad abbraciare Allegri. Sarebbe carino


----------



## rossovero (28 Febbraio 2013)

Si é rotto Konko, per la cronaca, che avrebbe dovuto presidiare la zona del Faraone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io mi rieferivo al fatto di quando hai la palla, ci mancherebbe che è più conmplicato perchè devi difendere ma la nostra discussione non era su questo..era dove è più difficile giocare a livello di tecnica, se hai meno tecnica è più facile giocare davanti la difesa perchè vedi meglio il gioco e hai più tempo per pensare, sulla trequarti è tutto diverso


Il punto del discorso era proprio dove fosse più difficile giocare, non dove ci volesse più tecnica 



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti sbagli il ruolo di montolivo certo non è un ruolo facile ma guarda che giocare tra le linee di attacco e centrocampo è molto più difficile di giocare davanti la difesa


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho, Robinho non torna dietro la linea di centrocampo da una stagione e resta là a pascolare aspettando che gli arrivi il pallone, sei rimasto alla stagione scudetto dove robinho si faceva un mazzo tanto e si sbatteva per la squadra, adesso, cerca le margherite.

Allegri oggi ha provato Salamon nella formazione titolare in difesa.. Di certo non giocherà contro la Lazio, ma se già prova a schierarlo in allenamento significa che presto potremmo vederlo all'opera, e Genoa e Palermo sono l'ideale per provare a lanciarlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che il topastro non giochi, che balle ma cosa ha? Mi manca


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pare che il topastro non giochi, che balle ma cosa ha? Mi manca



Ma è probabile che lo vogliano preservare per le prossime sfide(in particolare quella col Barca) e comunque con Desci siamo copertissimi.


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2013)

Con Allegri in panchina non abbiamo mai battuto la Lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Monto e Pazzini in gruppo,differenziato per Costant,a parte Balo.Il numero 9 rossonero dovrebbe comunque esserci per Sabato,mentra KC21 difficilmente sarà a disposizione per la Lazio,come Bonera.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Si é rotto Konko, per la cronaca, che avrebbe dovuto presidiare la zona del Faraone



Già, con ogni probabilità giocherà Pereirinha, speriamo vada in palla totale


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Monto e Pazzini in gruppo,differenziato per Costant,a parte Balo.Il numero 9 rossonero dovrebbe comunque esserci per Sabato,mentra KC21 difficilmente sarà a disposizione per la Lazio,come Bonera.*



Ah ma Bonera ancora esiste?


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2013)

dirige Rizzoli


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2013)

el sha ha la febbre. 

doveva andare stasera a ritirare un premio come "atleta dell'anno" votato dal GLGS (Gruppo Lombardo Giornalisti Sportivi), al suo posto ci andrà galliani.


----------



## MisterBet (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo al momento sono out sia ElSha che Balotelli...quante bestemmie mamma mia...

Speriamo possa esserci almeno uno dei due...


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

E' solo un attacco influenzale, certe robe ai calciatori ormai le fanno passare in mezza giornata, la febbre ad un atleta passa molto in fretta.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo che Elsha,per un attacco febbrile,2 giorni e mezzo prima del match salti una partita.Ci sarà sicuramente,come credo che ci sia anche Balo.Il dolore oramai è sparito e spero come credo che domani venga convocato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Febbraio 2013)

E' assolutamente decisiva, ancora più del derby. Perdere sarebbe inaccettabile!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Petkovic deve fare i conti anche con il ginocchio destro di Sergio Floccari, uscito anzitempo dall'allenamento mattutino di giovedì: l'attaccante calabrese, al momento, è in dubbio per la sfida col MILAN e sarebbe un'ulteriore grave perdita per la compagine bianco-celeste.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Se gioca Kozak allora sono favorevole a Yepes.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se gioca Kozak allora sono favorevole a Yepes.


Con Kozak in campo Yepes sarebbe perfetto, ma secondo me Floccari si riprenderà.Anzi, secondo me è semplice pretattica


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Con Kozak in campo Yepes sarebbe perfetto, ma secondo me Floccari si riprenderà.Anzi, secondo me è semplice pretattica



Pretattica per Floccari e Kozak???Mizziga


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Marzo 2013)

*Balotelli in forte dubbio.*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli in forte dubbio.*



Penso che alle 13.30 Allegri svelerà tutto.Certo saltare un match così importante per una botta.....vedremo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Ecco lo sapevo sempre cosi. Speriamo in El basta che non sia in dubbio pure lui. Che balle pero noi non recuperiamo MAI mai


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco lo sapevo sempre cosi. Speriamo in El basta che non sia in dubbio pure lui. Che balle pero noi non recuperiamo MAI mai



Tifo'o aspetta le 13.30 per dare sentenze.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo Balo recuperi, questa non ci voleva.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Floccari ovviamente ha recuperato si è allenato e ha fatto la partitella. Tutti recuperano contro di noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Pellegatti a studiosport da titolare montolivo  ma come fa se e squalificato...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo Balo ce la faccia.Attendiamo Allegri.Certo che per una botta gli altri recuperano tutti,i nostri invece solo grazie ai miracoli del Creatore,altrimenti nada.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;136086 ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a studiosport da titolare montolivo  ma come fa se e squalificato...



Infatti non è squalificato,ha scontato lo stop a Cagliari,l'avrò detto 3000 volte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Floccari ovviamente ha recuperato si è allenato e ha fatto la partitella. Tutti recuperano contro di noi



ma ovvio  finisce che rcupera pure Mauri, sempre cosi, sembrano morti e poi contro di noi recuperano sempre tutti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti non è squalificato,ha scontato lo stop a Cagliari,l'avrò detto 3000 volte.



ah scusa non avevo letto nei post precedenti, ma che vanno a dire allora l'altro giorno hanno detto che era squalificato per la lazio  , se non erro per la squalifica ci vanno 5 ammonizioni o 3? non ricordo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli non gioca ciao core


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

*L'impiego di Balo al momento è improbabile e quindi per ora è indisponibile.Queste la parole di Allegri.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balotelli non gioca ciao core



Si può vincere anche senza Balo.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2013)

*Allegri:"Impensabile che Balotelli recuperi"*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Certo che per una botta questo è fuori.Bah!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Maledetto Handanovic.. ma perche da noi le botte diventano robe serie? 

El comunque non era al 100%, almeno questo gioca?


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2013)

brutta tegola


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

no va beh per una botta non recupera ciao core


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco, abbiamo sempre degli infortunati eccellenti nelle partite decisive. Sempre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2013)

Fatemi capire, giocheremo senza Constant, Balotelli ed El Sharaawy ?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna giocare cosi a sto punto

abbata-zapata-yepes-desci

Monto-flamini-boa
Niang-pazzini-El


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Allegri:"Impensabile che Balotelli recuperi"*





- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, giocheremo senza Constant, Balotelli ed El Sharaawy ?



El gioca gli altri due no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo di vincerla lo stesso, speriamo in Niang e in EL Sha. Magari stavolta anche a noi ci va di **** che un centrocampista qualsiasi segni da centrocampo nel sette.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Si ma io non ci credo che per una botta ci voglia 2 settimane per recuperare su c'è dell'altro.


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

senza balo...cacchio..ma possiamo vincere lo stesso...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Da notare che quando facevamo pena, tutti stavano bene... guarda caso si inzia a fare bene tutti inziano a rompersi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi lo scontro e stato se non erro a inizio 2° tempo cavolo ma esci se non stai bene magari ora ha sforzato e cosi domani non c'è ma pizzaaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Marzo 2013)

si ma non è possibile oh!!! quell'altri si spaccano ossa e legamenti e magicamente tornano... i nostri prendono na bottarella è matematico che restan fuori =____=


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

*Allegri su Balotelli ed El Shaarawy:"Mario non ci sarà al 99.99%,Il Faraone se non starà bene giocherà un'altro."*

mi aggrappo al 00,01  speriamo almeno nel faraone


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2013)

Constant potrebbe recuperare

http://www.milanworld.net/la-confer...io-balotelli-non-gioca-vt4835.html#post136109


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2013)

spero sia pretattica quella di Allegri


----------



## MisterBet (1 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> spero sia pretattica quella di Allegri



Non essendo l'Inter dubito...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

*Abate,Montolivo,Elsha,Pazzini,Binho,Flamini ci saranno.Costant forse recupera e Balo è out.*


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pretattica per Floccari e Kozak???Mizziga


Non tanto per il nome, ma perché la presenza dell'uno o dell'altro renderebbe l'importanza della presenza di Yepes diversa.
Contro Kozak sarebbe perfetto, il colombiano, visto che Kozak ha determinate carattesitiche.Poi i giocatori della Lazio quelli sono, mica è colpa mia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> * e Balo è out.*


Che palle...


----------



## Principe (1 Marzo 2013)

Non è' solo una botta ha un ematoma e nn riesce ad allenarsi l'ha detto allegri a Milan Channel , nn gioca e cmq nn rischierà neanche constant , io dico che sono 2 assenze fondamentali sarà molto dura


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Gli infortuni capitano nel calcio.Le rose di 30 elementi si hanno per questo e comunque nessuna scusa,a loro mancano Klose,Mauri e Konko.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Non è' solo una botta ha un ematoma e nn riesce ad allenarsi l'ha detto allegri a Milan Channel , nn gioca e cmq nn rischierà neanche constant , io dico che sono 2 assenze fondamentali sarà molto dura



Basta scuse,gli infortunati ce li hanno anche loro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Marzo 2013)

Pazziniiiiiiii


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pazziniiiiiiii



però dai avrà tantissime motivazione ora che balo gli ha levato il posto, speriamo in questo


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2013)

Allegri svela l'attacco che giocherà domani contro la Lazio ----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-confer...io-balotelli-non-gioca-vt4835.html#post136109


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2013)

dai tranquilli la decide Robinho


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Marzo 2013)

Vinciamo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Elsha non può mancare per l'influenza,non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Elsha non può mancare per l'influenza,non ci voglio credere.



io non credo sia tanto l'influenza ma il fatto che non sia al massimo e ci sono altre sfide importanti vicine


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io non credo sia tanto l'influenza ma il fatto che non sia al massimo e ci sono altre sfide importanti vicine



La Lazio è la più importante delle prossime 3,anche più del Barca.


----------



## Principe (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni capitano nel calcio.Le rose di 30 elementi si hanno per questo e comunque nessuna scusa,a loro mancano Klose,Mauri e Konko.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Il punto non è' questo, la mia era solo una constatazione che altre squadre vedi Juve di presentano agli appuntamenti che contano quasi sempre con la formazione tipo , boh sara fortuna nn lo so


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto non è' questo, la mia era solo una constatazione che altre squadre vedi Juve di presentano agli appuntamenti che contano quasi sempre con la formazione tipo , boh sara fortuna nn lo so



Beh,hanno giocato quasi 3 mesi senza il miglior difensore e più di 1 mese senza Asamoah.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Marzo 2013)

quindi anche niang non gioca?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,hanno giocato quasi 3 mesi senza il miglior difensore e più di 1 mese senza Asamoah.



ok ma non sono vidal pirlo vucinic barzagli questi non si infortunano mai o quasi, mentre noi montolivo balotelli adesso pure el shaarawy


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok ma non sono vidal pirlo vucinic barzagli questi non si infortunano mai o quasi, mentre noi montolivo balotelli adesso pure el shaarawy



Elsha non è infortunato,ha solo un attacco febbrile.


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

se giochiamo come le ultime partite secondo me vinciamo...poi se botta di **** la lazio si trasforma nel barcellona dei bei tempi e allora pietà....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

I convocati Lazio:
*
Portieri: Marchetti, Bizzarri, Strakosha.
Difensori: Biava, Dias, Radu, Ciani, Pereirinha.
Centrocampisti: Cana, Ledesma, Onazi, Ederson, Candreva, Lulic, Gonzalez, Hernanes.
Attaccanti: Floccari, Kozak, Saha.*


----------



## prd7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Ma il senso di accantonare Niang?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di accantonare Niang?



Non credo l'abbia accontonato.Ci sta che il ragazzo cresca e forse senza Balo un attacco Boa-Pazzini-Elsha da più garanzie al momento.Allegri ultimamente sta azzeccando molte scelte e mi fido.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

I convocati del Milan​
Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, 

Abate, De Sciglio, Salamon, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,

Ambrosini, Boateng, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè,

El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini, Robinho.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo l'abbia accontonato.Ci sta che il ragazzo cresca e forse senza Balo un attacco Boa-Pazzini-Elsha da più garanzie al momento.


Più garanzie? Alla Ladzie di sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Più garanzie? Alla Ladzie di sicuro



Come d'altronde le abbiamo date al Barca il 20. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> I convocati del Milan​
> Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,
> 
> Abate, De Sciglio, Salamon, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,
> ...



Beh almeno c'è Elsha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Bojan che cosa ha?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Manca Mario  quel 00,01% mi aveva fatto sperare , premetto che sarò una delle poche forse l'unica che confido in Pazzini come giocatore ecc ma con Mario e tutt'altra storia come giocatore un vero peccato  ho visto che manca pure Bojan mah.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> I convocati del Milan​
> Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel,
> 
> Abate, De Sciglio, Salamon, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,
> ...



Robinho subentrerà di sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Robinho subentrerà di sicuro



Qualcuno dovrà dare una mano nella ripresa,anche se credo che sia l'ultimo cambio per l'attacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2013)

Dopo l'incontro con Rossell, non vorrei che su Bojan sia già partita la "tattica Aquilani".

Poi magari è infortunato, non sono informato.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo l'incontro con Rossell, non vorrei che su Bojan sia già partita la "tattica Aquilani".
> 
> Poi magari è infortunato, non sono informato.



Beh non è che l'ultimo Bojan servisse a molto e fosse molto più utile di Binho.


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Robinho subentrerà di sicuro



Non credo, sarà Niang il cambio di uno degli attaccanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non credo, sarà Niang il cambio di uno degli attaccanti.



Come Niang? Quindi mette Boateng avanti?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come Niang? Quindi mette Boateng avanti?



Niang nel senso primo cambio se dovesse essere sostituito uno tra Elsha e Pazzini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2013)

Senza Niang non ha cambi di livello in panchina ( Robinho è un pensionato )


Comunque senza Mario sarà difficilissimo, contavo proprio recuperasse.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo l'incontro con Rossell, non vorrei che su Bojan sia già partita la "tattica Aquilani".
> 
> Poi magari è infortunato, non sono informato.



Se la tattica Aquilani consiste nel non farlo più giocare e poi nel non riscattarlo io sono favorevole.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Marzo 2013)

speriamo di giocare in 11 e quindi di non partire con l'handicap nocerino dal 1' minuto...sto giocatore è stato capace di farmi rimpiangere flamini


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come Niang? Quindi mette Boateng avanti?



Sì, Allegri ha già detto che Boateng giocherà nel tridente..a centrocampo credo che ci saranno Flamini Montolivo e Muntari


----------



## Principe (1 Marzo 2013)

Niang deve giocare , e boa a centrocampo dobbiamo vincere nn pareggiare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

ma non era niente di grave per Balotelli?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma non era niente di grave per Balotelli?



Credo che il dolore sia praticamente passato,ma non s'allena da 1 settimana e quindi non è in grado di giocare domani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo che il dolore sia praticamente passato,ma non s'allena da 1 settimana e quindi non è in grado di giocare domani.


----------



## Tobi (1 Marzo 2013)

che palle però ma metti Boateng a centrocampo Dio Povero... Muntari e Flamini insieme noooo


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

Per qualche motivo ho una fottuta voglia di andare a vederla...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che palle però ma metti Boateng a centrocampo Dio Povero... Muntari e Flamini insieme noooo



Il Flamini degli ultimi tempi a me è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Allegri è stupido e c'è ancora chi lo difende.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri è stupido e c'è ancora chi lo difende.



perchè non fa giocare robinho?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri è stupido e c'è ancora chi lo difende.



Mi sembra che Silvio a volte ne parli bene.....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri è stupido e c'è ancora chi lo difende.



Non è questione di difendere,però tutti lo criticavano per la formazza contro il Barca e poi sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire,quindi calma,vedi i giocatori in allenamento,li testa e sa meglio di noi chi deve essere titolare.Forse ritiene Niang in questo momento,più devastante se fatto partire dalla panchina,ergo siamo fiduciosi e non lamentiamoci sempre.I ragazzi stanno dando tutto e questo è già un aspetto da non sottovalutare avendo visto la pena e lo schifo di inizio stagione.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Su sky dicono che la roba su balo è seria e saltera non solo la lazio...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su sky dicono che la roba su balo è seria e saltera non solo la lazio...



Salta anche il Genoa???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su sky dicono che la roba su balo è seria e saltera non solo la lazio...


???
Non solo Handanovic ci ha rubato un punto, ci ha fatto male pure Balotelli ? Mah...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Salta anche il Genoa???



Non hanno specificato Genova, ma hanno detto che potrebbe saltare più di una e non solo la Lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non hanno specificato Genova, ma hanno detto che potrebbe saltare più di una e non solo la Lazio



Tifo'o ho creato un 3d nella sezione news,dove ho specificato il problema.Penso lo rivedremo,non credendo che lo rischino con il Palermo in casa,il 30 Marzo dopo la sosta per le nazionali,a Verona col Chievo.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2013)

Allegri ha detto che Niang è un po' stanco ed è meno brillante e lucido di prima. D'altronde i giovani si gestiscono così.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> perchè non fa giocare robinho?



No proprio perchè se non gioca El Shaarawy fa giocare Robinho e perchè ora si è rifissato con Boateng accantonando Niang.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che palle però ma metti Boateng a centrocampo Dio Povero... Muntari e Flamini insieme noooo



Vero, ma pensa che c'è anche di peggio, tipo uno dei 2 piu' Nocerino.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No proprio perchè se non gioca El Shaarawy fa giocare Robinho e perchè ora si è rifissato con Boateng accantonando Niang.



Gioca Elsha insieme a Boa e Pazzini.Niang e Binho in panchina.


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Marzo 2013)

La formazione con i due mastini ci può stare. Loro giocano col 4-5-1 in pratica. Boa ed ElSha dovranno stare molto attenti e recuperare molto. In stile barcellona. Niang ha cominciato ad accantonarlo da quella storia del tweet pre-barca. Tra questo, tra una condizione fisica inferiore e tra qualche castello in aria è arrivata questa panchina prolungata. Speriamo di rivederlo al meglio e titolare presto però.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gioca Elsha insieme a Boa e Pazzini.Niang e Binho in panchina.



va bene anche se era meglio con Balo


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi aspetto almeno un gol da Boateng.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

L'importante è che ci sia Montolivo a centrocampo, De Sciglio potrebbe creare comunque problemi dato che se la viaggiano con Pereirinha terzino. Speriamo che Boateng giochi con la solita intensità e magari segni, Pazzini non lo conto nemmeno, con lui si gioca sempre in 10.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma Zaccardo e Salamon quando li vedremo giocare?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Zaccardo e Salamon quando li vedremo giocare?



io soprattutto Salamon voglio vedere...Zaccardo no perchè non solo ha rubato il posto a Panucci ma ha fatto pure un autogol ai Mondiali


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma Constant non gioca???? 

Per quale motivo?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma Constant non gioca????
> 
> Per quale motivo?



A quanto pare non è ancora pronto al 100% per il rientro ed Allegri non vuole rischiarlo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Costant deve essere al 100% per barcellona.


----------



## Milangirl (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Costant deve essere al 100% per barcellona.


esatto ! certo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avremmo scritto tutto questo proprio su constant..nessuno ci avrebbe scommesso un solo cent


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> esatto ! certo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avremmo scritto tutto questo proprio su constant..nessuno ci avrebbe scommesso un solo cent


Infatti 
E bravo Constant, sperando che non si tratti della sua unica stagione di gloria ma di un vero salto di qualità.Ne abbiamo visti fin troppi di giocatori che dopo un'ottima annata son tornati dell'anonimato assoluto, quindi mi godo il suo ottimo momento fiducioso sul futuro.


----------



## Milangirl (2 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Infatti
> E bravo Constant, sperando che non si tratti della sua unica stagione di gloria ma di un vero salto di qualità.Ne abbiamo visti fin troppi di giocatori che dopo un'ottima annata son tornati dell'anonimato assoluto, quindi mi godo il suo ottimo momento fiducioso sul futuro.



vero vero...speriamo bene che ci fa comodo un Constant cosi!


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

non ha nulla di particolarmente preoccupante, un affaticamento, ed allegri giustamente non vuole rischiare di perderlo a lungo.. l'anno scorso la decisione opposta nei confronti di thiago silva ci costò campionato e champions, quando mezzorotto contro la roma, al ritorno, allegri lo schierò comunque e lo perdemmo poi fino a fine stagione.

Ok che Constant non è Thiago Silva.. faccio questo paragone con le dovute proporzioni


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

El Shaarawy sta bene bene invece ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

La vedo abbastanza dura, oltre il pareggio mi sa non andiamo


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

novita sulle formazioni?Qualcuno che non gioca per un attacco di diarrea?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2013)

Sembra che Klose abbia recuperato. Probabilmente a centrocampo ci sarà Almeyda e in difesa Nesta


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

> er piscio de gatto
> Sembra che Klose abbia recuperato. Probabilmente a centrocampo ci sarà Almeyda e in difesa Nesta



Vieri e Mancini?

2-0 Milan


----------



## Nivre (2 Marzo 2013)

Partita fondamentale. Vediamo se riusciamo a steccare pure questa


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sembra che Klose abbia recuperato. Probabilmente a centrocampo ci sarà Almeyda e in difesa Nesta


ti sei dimenticato di pavel nedved.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

La formazione ufficiale del Milan: Abbiati; Abate-Zapata-Yepes-De Sciglio; Flamini-Ambrosini-Montolivo; Boateng-Pazzini-El Shaarawy


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Stasera giochiamo col Milan pre-Balo/Niang.
Paura


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Mah..speriamo bene forza ragà


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

E sfruttiamo il fattore casa per una volta, mannaggia la miseria.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Muntari a riposo, giusto così. Tanto Ambro dovrebbe essere in condizione!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

L'utilità di Lotito in questo mondo è di difficile comprensione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere, non possiamo continuare a perdere punti su punti negli scontri diretti, da due anni a questa parte per giunta!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Bello vedere lo stadio cosi pieno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Li dobbiamo bucare sulla loro destra, sono sicuro che Pereirinha sarà un colabrodo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che brutto inzio


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Partiti belli mosci


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Sto pererina sembra cafu oggi


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma daiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Maddai


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma non è possibile dai


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

MA cosa stanno sbagliando????


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

due gol mangiati in 30 secondi pero dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -

yepes


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Yepes sembra un vecchio di 90 anni


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Yepes lentissimo, sempre saltato come un birillo


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Yepes


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Yepes


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Biava sulla linea cominciamo con il fondoschiena 


Floccari lasciato tutto solo


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

m'è comparsa una figura mistica davanti che mi ha preannunciato la morte dalle bestemmie che ho tirato =.=


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Inutile sto pazzini

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il tiro di abrosini


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Abate che asino


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Biava l'ha salvata con il tallone..pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Abata che roba vergognoso


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Una volta che ci andasse bene un cross


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravissimo Pazzo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Sbagliamo davvero troppo. Così non va bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini show palla in mezzo il faorane spreca  stiamo sprecando troppo finisce se va bene come contro l'inter..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Basta sbagliare pero cioe il derby non ha segnato niente?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se ciao noi su angolo non segnamo mai


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

con la lazio sempre così, dominiamo sempre non segniamo mai. E questi sono troppo culosi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Abbate maledetto!


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Ammazzati Abate!!


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Non si possono chiamare veri e propri errori dai... nella prima occasione Elsha era troppo vicino al portiere per provare altre conclusioni a parte fargliela passare sotto come ha provato. Nel tiro di testa è stato messo fuori equilibrio dal difensore laziale mentre era in corsa quindi non è che siano occasioni cosi facili... stiamo giocando bene


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma era rigore dai


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Non è giallo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra dentro ooooo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Secondo rigore non dato


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Rosso, giustissimo!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Rosso per candreva.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Vediamo se in 11 vs 10 non vinciamo...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

era dentrooooooo!!!!!!!! 1 metro dentro maiale


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

2 rigori non dati, ripeto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Serve balotelli da li pero


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Vai fuori fenomeno Candreva!!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Tira boareng' ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

A me sembra sulla linea, quindi rigore. Non gridiamo allo scandalo però, era difficile. Ottima l'espulsione invece, dai.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Meglio così


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo rigore non dato



Va beh tanto dei rigore parlano solo quelli a favore mai quelli non dati pff


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

In diretta sembrava fallo con relativo rigore, ma più guardo i replay e più ho le idee confuse adesso


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che palle ma dove è balo quando serve?


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembrava sulla linea, ma è difficilissimo giudicare.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

E che è erano già attaccati dopo mezzo secondo, 9 metri 'sta fava!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi raccomando, perdiamo in 10 vs 11.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

ma che punizione e'? ma da li bisogna provare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

I cross di abbata sono sempre ridicoli


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Adesso cominciano a respingere tutto, TUTTO


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Doveva gia stare sul 3-4 a 0 non va bene non va bene


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Calma, sono 20 minuti di cui 15 giocati


----------



## forzajuve (2 Marzo 2013)

2 rigori netti negati...menomale che non ci ha arbitrato ieri...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

la cosa scandalosa è che poi la punizione l'ha fatta battere mezzo metro fuori area e il fallo era mezzo metro dentro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Salamon al posto di Yepes nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

il primo rigore quand'era? me lo son perso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo Flamini non ha il piede di Ibra.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Sono in 10 e proviamo da 30 metri?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il primo rigore quand'era? me lo son perso



No quello su El ma pazzini aveva continuita e pazzini ha sbagliato il gol.. li l'arbitro ha lasciato andare


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che nervoso sti angoli vergognosi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Monto, dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Maddai sto pazzini manco di testa


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

nooooooooooooooooo lo visto dentro miiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Si ma Pazzini è sempre in ritardo, sempre. Inzaghi ste palle le metteva dentro ad occhi chiusi, mamma mia.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

yepes non si regge piu in piedi..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio, Love.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

che sfiga ci s'ha mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Non sopporto quando giochiamo contro una catacciara non la mettiamo manco tra 40 anni


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo buttarla dentro


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

a quest'ora potevamo benissimo essere 2 a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Boateng è tornato a pascolare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Esterno finissimo di El Sharaawy, mamma mia che morbidezza.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Si ma... quando segniamo?


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Quant'era ridicolo questo cross di Ambrosini?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che inutile sto pazzini


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Simulazione netta questa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha messo malissimo il piede quell'incapace di Pazzini, quale rigore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahahhaha giallo per Pazzini manco l'avesse insultato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si ma... quando segniamo?


Un'altra X in 10 vs 11, poi vedi.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

3° rigore non dato maglia tirata per la spalla


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché giallo?

Compriamo un centrale per cortesia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

yepese mamma mia che didastro


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Dai Yepes è finitissimo, a fine stagione tanti saluti.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

zapata maledetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Zapata se non fa ste cose non e contento grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Abate mammamia ma che bisogno hai di guardare in mezzo???


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Prima abbata poi boateg che schifo


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Cross di Abate namm****, cross di prima di Boateng peggio.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

ma allegri e' schizzinoso? quando beve non si attacca mai alla bottiglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Flamini è proprio un cane mamma mia, se non randella è inutile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> 3° rigore non dato maglia tirata per la spalla



naaaah questo secondo me non è rigore, Pazzini se lasciato un po troppo cadere nonostante la maglia un po tirata, la cosa ridicola e il giallo per pazzini manco avesse insultato l'arbitro


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

ma pazzini era diffidato ?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini  ma quanto sbaglia?


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma un gol????????????? si può fare???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Pazzini


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Manco l'angolo ha dato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahhaha A pazzini biava come lava muove la testa come per dire si lo toccata, poi arriva l'arbitro e dice che non la toccata looool


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Questo significa giocare senza Balotelli, Niang e Constant, sembriamo il Milan scarso di inizio stagione.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

Questa lazio è.la.squadra piu fortunata della serie A


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma pazzini era diffidato ?




No i diffidati sono: il faraone,zaccardo e de jong


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Giallo a Radu dai

Pazzooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravi Abate, El e Pazzini


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

E finalmente fu gooooolll


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Goooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Ecco il bomber dal gol facile, tutti davanti alla porta da mezzo metro !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Asd, i miei canali mi hanno fatto vedere in ritardo il goal


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

adrenalinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vaiii pazzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

gol bruttissimo ma stica


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Andiamo a fare il secondo e chiudiamola non vorrei guai


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma che esultanza è? 

Ebete


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Abate nell'occasione del gol, anche se la cappellata di Radu è stata imbarazzante.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini stasera si sta sbattendo un casino!!! E resiste molto di più ai contatti fisici!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma ke esultanza è?



lool provava a volare o a nuotare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

abata quando fare un cross decente?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

E dai Abate ma vai più veloce ma perchè, sembra lentissimo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Mettesse un cross decente in mezzo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Goooooooooooollllllllllllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzo scatenatooooooooooop


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

boateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg finalmente big bangggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

E 2
Questo è mezzo gol di Pazzini


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Kevin Prince!!!
Recupera ora Lazietta, skulati che non siete altro!


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Boaaaaaaaaaaa

Pazzini


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravo pazzini... io lo terrei l'anno prossimo puo essere utile per far rifiatare


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

scusate ho sentito fagli spalti...uomo di mrda...chi era??lotito?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Zapata rotto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo pazzini... io lo terrei l'anno prossimo puo essere utile per far rifiatare



Infatti, ormai sono 12 gol, non sono affatto pochi!


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

ottimo. 

boa è in una condizione fisica paurosa, finalmente sembre di essere tornati ai bei tempi.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ottimo.
> 
> boa è in una condizione fisica paurosa, finalmente sembre di essere tornati ai bei tempi.



anche mentalmente sta bene bene!!! si sbatte molto di più


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo pazzini... io lo terrei l'anno prossimo puo essere utile per far rifiatare



Come riserva per me puo andare benissimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Il tacco di Flamini


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Che bel Milan..miglior partita dell'anno per adesso.

Fisicamente stiamo benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Miglior primo tempo della stagione


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

straripanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Bene tutti, più difficile giocare con la Lazio in 10 che in 11 ma abbiamo trovato il gol fortunatamente


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> scusate ho sentito fagli spalti...uomo di mrda...chi era??lotito?



ovviamente cassano. 
mi sono messa a cantare pure io dal divano 

e suma in telecronaca l'ha preso per il c....


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Peccato non aver segnato i 6 gol che sarebbero stati più che giusti.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo significa giocare senza Balotelli, Niang e Constant, sembriamo il Milan scarso di inizio stagione.



Infatti abbiamo fatto una delle nostre migliori prestazioni


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Li stiamo annientando,daje così anche nella ripresa.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Miglior primo tempo della stagione



Chiediamo di poterli giocare tutti 10 vs 11.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Miglior primo tempo della stagione



si ok ma giocato quasi tutto in superiorità numerica


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

2-0 che ci va strettissimo!!! ma visto l'andazzo dei primi 30 minuti va benissimo anche così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Infatti abbiamo fatto una delle nostre migliori prestazioni


Niente, mi lamentavo del goal che non arrivava prima del primo, poi sto seguendo la partita in modo difficoltoso assai


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiediamo di poterli giocare tutti 10 vs 11.



Ma cosa centra? Mica colpa nostra se quell'altro ha preso un rosso e ha fatto fallo da ultimo uomo.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Marchetti è una roba assurda, ma che parate fa questo qui?


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo giocando non bene ma benissimo, ed è stato cosi anche PRIMA della superiorità numerica. Desci è la prova di cosa significhi avere un terzino che sa crossare, fantastico. In generale tutta la squadra corre come raramente abbiamo visto, Boa è tornato quello di una volta. Unica pecca i centrali poco affidabili ma stasera contano solo i 3 punti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Partita sigillata, vediamo di non fare cavolate nel secondo. Il rosso ha condizionato chiaramente la Lazietta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Un grosso grazie a quel Pirla di Candreva che ci ha spianato la strada.
Prestazione SUCCOSA di Desci


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si ok ma giocato quasi tutto in superiorità numerica


Si ma se pareggiamo con 11 vs 10 siamo scarsi, se vinciamo siamo fortunati perche loro erano in 10. Ripeto è demerito loro che hanno fatto fallo da ultimo uomo su occasione da gol


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si ok ma giocato quasi tutto in superiorità numerica



superiorità numerica meritata... bravo elsha a saltare i due uomini oh


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque Marchetti è una roba assurda, ma che parate fa questo qui?



Para l'impossibile e poi sui tiri più semplici tipo quello di Abate la respinge sul dischetto del rigore LOL


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Per me non è ancora chiusa, con questi non si sa mai, sono capaci di segnare con mezzo pallone buttato dentro.
Se finisse in carrozzina Dias non mi lamenterei.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque Marchetti è una roba assurda, ma che parate fa questo qui?



Secondo me ha sbagliato sul primo gol, ha respinto malino un tiro fiacco.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma se pareggiamo con 11 vs 10 siamo scarsi, se vinciamo siamo fortunati perche loro erano in 10. Ripeto è demerito loro che hanno fatto fallo da ultimo uomo su occasione da gol



Sei incontentabile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Infatti abbiamo fatto una delle nostre migliori prestazioni



Lascia stare che [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] no el capisse un casso


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahahah a premium dicono che il primo era da annullare per il faraone fa fallo loooooooooool


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa centra? Mica colpa nostra se quell'altro ha preso un rosso e ha fatto fallo da ultimo uomo.



Hai ragione eh, ma è ovvio che un’espulsione dopo 15 minuti renda ancora più evidente l’andazzo del match, se già dominavi 11 vs 11, figurati in superiorità numerica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Godo per ora, speriamo che il duo Yepes Zapata non faccia casini.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Se prendessimo marchetti pero mamma mia...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> scusate ho sentito fagli spalti...uomo di mrda...chi era??lotito?



...anche...


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

Ora farei entrare Salamon e Niang


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

adesso prendiamo il napoli


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se prendessimo marchetti pero mamma mia...



Magari Tifo, magari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> adesso prendiamo il napoli



Calma, Ice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lascia stare che [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] no el capisse un casso


Sto vedendo la partita come se avessi messo il monitor sul fuoco


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Io fossi in premium guarderei pure il 2° perche sicuramente era da annullare  premium e anti milan c'è poco da fare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma se pareggiamo con 11 vs 10 siamo scarsi, se vinciamo siamo fortunati perche loro erano in 10. Ripeto è demerito loro che hanno fatto fallo da ultimo uomo su occasione da gol



ehi ehi non era una critica  le espulsioni fanno parte del gioco


----------



## Alex (2 Marzo 2013)

avanti così, bisogna chiuderla a doppia mandata sta partita


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ehi ehi non era una critica  le espulsioni fanno parte del gioco



Mica sono arrabiato, neppuro io criticavo


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

voglio vedere salomone e anche niang


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma quelli di Sky che regia hanno? Lo vogliono capire che a nessuno interessa vedere i volti dei giocatori o degli allenatori? Sono sempre che zoomano a caso quando la palla è in gioco e non ti fanno capire niente... lasciate il grandangolo e basta per dio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo la partita come se avessi messo il monitor sul fuoco



Cioè?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Entra Zaccardo. Vediamo come gioca finalmente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Entra Zaccardo per Zapata infortunato.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Perchè Zaccardo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Entra Zaccardo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Entra Zaccardo ed esce Zapata


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Zapata lo rivedremo tra un mese quanto ci scommetiamo?


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

insomma per le varie tv rubiamo peggio dei gobbi anche stasera??


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> insomma per le varie tv rubiamo peggio dei gobbi anche stasera??



Vediti la partita con il commento portoghese come la sottoscritta che nn capisci che dice


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Zaccardo la mette..


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Cesari imbarazzante..stesse zitto anziché sparare a 0 ogni volta sugli arbitri.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cesari imbarazzante..stesse zitto anziché sparare a 0 ogni volta sugli arbitri.



Cesari è uno Zaccardo.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cesari imbarazzante..stesse zitto anziché sparare a 0 ogni volta sugli arbitri.



Cesari è un fallito come pochi... è un rosicone doc


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zapata lo rivedremo tra un mese quanto ci scommetiamo?



Non sarebbe una cosa così negativa


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Cerchiamo di non dare manco un angolo e di NON far riaprire la partita che il milan mi ha abituato a questo


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Vediti la partita con il commento portoghese come la sottoscritta che nn capisci che dice



non posso capisco il portoghese  la vedo in rumeno


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;137298 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di non dare manco un angolo e di NON far riaprire la partita che il milan mi ha abituato a questo




Tranquilla.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Zaccardo ha paura per caso?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Allegri cosi che ti voglio urla ulra


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Tra una decina di minuti toglierei Elsha e metterei il Boss


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ambrosini ahahahahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Che scoreggia il tiro di Ambro.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Aahahahah Ambrosini è letame pure al tiro


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Madonna che piedi Ambrosini


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

L'assist di Ambro 

Kevin in tribuna


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

constant in tribuna <3  torna presto


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

marchetti aveva preso pure il tiro del pazzo XDDDDD


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tra una decina di minuti toglierei Elsha e metterei il Boss


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che scoreggia il tiro di Ambro.



Era voluto Splendidi


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

ma che diavolo c'hanno da protestare sempre questi macellai??


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che fallo stupudo ora prendiamo il gol


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Complimenti Ambrosini, fallo inutile gol Lazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Ecco come complicarci la vita punizione quasi dal limite  palla ferma aiutoooo


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

pannocchia fa danni anche in queste situazioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh lo farà ripetere perche l'aveva battuto troppo male


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Facciamo il terzo per favore che un gol lo prendiamo sono sicuro. Dai su chiudiamo la pratica


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

oooo ma non e possibile che da palle da fermo le palle le prendono SEMPRE loro e bastaaaaa


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

ma questo rizzoli che droghe prende??? i falli li commettevano i laziali e li premia facendo ribattere la punizione!! vergognati


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

che cancro sto radu.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Boateng che capra


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Giallo al Boa ovviamente, e te pareva


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

che golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll dellll pazzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia Pazzoooooo


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Gran gol!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

BaloPazziniiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Bomberrrrrrrrr PAzziniiiiiiiiii


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzooooooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Goooool

Stasera Pazzini sta alla grande


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

che goallll Pazziniiii


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini......e 3-0.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

ma che gol ha fatto ?


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

No ma riprendiamo Paloschi


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

pazzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Balozzini micidiale


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

auahuahauhauahuahaua SUMA 

"BBBENE BBBENE PAZZO"


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Mah se non andiamo in cl l'anno prossimo mi chiudo in casa


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

dispiace per il giallo inutile del boa.
fuori il faraone e dentro niang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Resta Pazzo, resta, non te ne andare.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Ricordiamoci gli ultimi anni con questi, NON fermiamoci, deve essere una tranvata storica.


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

Suma è in serata. Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Alex (2 Marzo 2013)

pazzini eroe ahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini come riserva di Balo è oro.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci gli ultimi anni con questi, NON fermiamoci, deve essere una tranvata storica.



Sono d'accordo, nessuna pietà.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> auahuahauhauahuahaua SUMA
> 
> "BBBENE BBBENE PAZZO"



No dai epicissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci gli ultimi anni con questi, NON fermiamoci, deve essere una tranvata storica.


Esatto, ne voglio altri due, la Lazio ce li ha sempre sfracassati negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci gli ultimi anni con questi, NON fermiamoci, deve essere una tranvata storica.



si infatti, io infierirei. 

almeno l'asfaltata dell'andata l'abbiamo pareggiata.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pazzini come riserva di Balo è oro.



Eh, appunto. Come riserva va benissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Si vabbè ma che lancio ha fatto Montolivo ?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Suma è in serata. Non aggiungo altro.



confermo.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resta Pazzo, resta, non te ne andare.



Dove vuoi che vada?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

La differenza Flamini-Nocerino è IMBARAZZANTE, non so se qualcuno abbia qualche dubbio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Cassssssooooooooo, Pazzini gliene metteva un'altra ahahah


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Voglio un massacro..metti il Boss

Noooooooo Pazzo


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Non ci stiamo fermando, bene così!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dove vuoi che vada?


Ci divertivamo, sul foro, negli ultimi giorni a parlare della partenza del Pazzo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cassssssooooooooo, Pazzini gliene metteva un'altra ahahah



Aspetta che lo piazza....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La differenza Flamini-Nocerino è IMBARAZZANTE, non so se qualcuno abbia qualche dubbio


Si ma a chi vuoi rompere ? Quel cane l'anno prossimo al massimo la panchina deve fare e Nocerino se ne deve andare a quel paese 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspetta che lo piazza....


Tiro da tre del Bazzo


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

ottimo, daje mbaye. 

vogliamo il primo gol in campionato.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

si ma fai un cambio daiiiiiiiiii!!! metti gente che gioca meno <.<


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Esce il pazzo dentro il Boss, grande partita del Pazzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

No, volevo la tripletta del Pazzo  daje M'baye, fai il quarto.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La differenza Flamini-Nocerino è IMBARAZZANTE, non so se qualcuno abbia qualche dubbio



Un po' come passare da Jenna Haze a Sara Jay


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Come non detto [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], Pazzini è uscito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma a chi vuoi rompere ? Quel cane l'anno prossimo al massimo la panchina deve fare e Nocerino se ne deve andare a quel paese
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Rosika Rosika


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

non condivido sto cambio!!! il pazzo aveva troppo bisogno di questi minuti


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

intanto io avrei lasciato pazzini che sembrava molto motivato e avrei fatto uscire il faraone che e troppo importante e gioca sempre


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

Suma continua, ragazzi se avete modo di sentirlo, fatelo. FATELO.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai.....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che tiraccio


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

elshaaaaaa noooooooooo che se magnato non e giornata insomma.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Peccato doveva semplicemente prendere la porta..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Mannaggia al cavolo, El Sha perché l'hai rubata? L'hai pure messa fuori... M'baye doveva segnare


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Elsha sopravvalutato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Con questo risultato saremo avvantaggiati negli scontri diretti, ottimo.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

io proverei salamon per ambrosini!! tanto per vedere com'è sto salmone


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Elsha sopravvalutato



Certo, cediamolo


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

In quale universo parallelo quello nn è fallo???


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Questo era fallo eh, saltato netto Biava.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

pietà, il bambo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Si ma Yepes che esce in velocità


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si ma Yepes che esce in velocità



Sembrava Weah ....


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Marzo 2013)

Avrei provato il Salmone, Robinho è sinceramente un cambio inutile...


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Entra il fenomeno Sahara


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Niente non c'è verso che abbata faccia un cross decente


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Saha ha già fatto gol in Serie A?
Se no, sappiamo cosa accadrà.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

ma allegri quanto urla??? XDDDDDDD

- - - Aggiornato - - -

peccato ci siam fermati


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Che barba sto robinho ma perche non lo abbiamo ceduto in estate? Giocatore inutilissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Zaccardo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

In B4: Magnus che elogia un tacco che avrebbe fatto anche mia nonna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanto urla Allegri  

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In B4: Magnus che elogia un tacco che avrebbe fatto anche mia nonna



Rosikaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Abbata


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

entrato robinho non s'è combinato + niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Voglio il 4-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Risultato falsssimo dovevamo stare sul 4-5 a 0


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

pazzini con problemi al ginocchio???


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

una serie a cosi' mediocre non si vedeva dal 1910 forse... noi con trendordici punti dalla zona champions, ora siamo a -5 dalla seconda


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravi, ottima azione


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanti gol abbiamo sbagliato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si fa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Peccato che non segni il faraone


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Che sfiga che ha Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Che sfiga Niang, che sfiga


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

ma dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> una serie a cosi' mediocre non si vedeva dal 1910 forse... noi con trendordici punti dalla zona champions, ora siamo a -5 dalla seconda


È anche vero che dall'ottava giornata siamo praticamente da scudetto.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

peccato per niang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo fuori per 3 mesi, 100/100.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Questa botta diventerà una malattia rarissima per i prossimi 6 mesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Peccato per i primi mesi, saremmo forse a -2/3 dalla rube...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che non sia nulla di che per montolivo, ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

ma avete visto la faccia di flamini quando lulic lo ha anticipato...un ginocchio parte lol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Yepes che fallaccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Flamini sembra uno schizzato comunque lol


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

YEPESSSSSSSSS!!! eroeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Se, mo ci mancava solo il goal del Sahara

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Montolivo che al 92' sul 3-0 va a pressare il difensore  così vi vogliamo, così


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee finita 3-0 e tutta a casa grandissimi ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Bella gara, un ringraziamento particolare a Candreva.
Radu geniale, ci ha regalato due gol.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati s.v

Abate 7
Zapata 6
Yepes 6
De Sciglio 7

Ambrosini 6
Montolivo 7.5
Flamini 6

Boateng 7

El Shaarawy 6.5
Pazzini 8

Robinho s.v
Zaccardo 6
Niang 6


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ottima partita di Balot... ehm di Pazzini


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente abbiamo giocato una partita intera!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo sono stra contento. Però dovevamo farne di più per la differenza reti.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

vittoria molto convincente,avanti cosi'


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Bella botta alla Lazio,vai così.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ottimo sono stra contento. Però dovevamo farne di più per la differenza reti.



Non serviva,per la differenza reti valgono gli scontri diretti e noi siamo già davanti.


----------



## Alex (2 Marzo 2013)

partita importantissima, bravi


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

godo per la lazio, oggi niente catenaccio, si fanno progressi


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

avessimo vinto il derby  eravamo a -3 dal napoli e -9 dalla juve


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non serviva,per la differenza reti valgono gli scontri diretti e noi siamo già davanti.


Ah ok meglio così allora, cmq ho sempre questo rimpianto perchè potevamo farne almeno 4 giusto per umiliarli, perchè odio le romane quasi quanto l'Inter XD


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ah ok meglio così allora, cmq ho sempre questo rimpianto perchè potevamo farne almeno 4 giusto per umiliarli, perchè odio le romane quasi quanto l'Inter XD



Ah guarda,ho pensato la stessa cosa,il poker era giustissimo per le prese per il popò dell'andata,dove ci cantavano e ci schernivano inneggiando alla serie B.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma il primo rigore non dato è scandaloso, fallo su El palla a Pazzini che non usufruisce del vantaggio, arbitro di porta che non fa/dice nulla.
Mah, poi rubiamo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

offriamo una specialità culinaria alla lazio?

ecco qua:







con tutte le schegge per gustarlo meglio


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Voto alla squadra 8.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma come godo per averli rullati.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Marzo 2013)

ottimo milan stasera,lazio scavalcata al terzo posto e napoli a 5 punti(abbiamo lo scontro diretto in casa)


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2013)

Missione compiuta! Forza Milan!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> avessimo vinto il derby  eravamo a -3 dal napoli e -9 dalla juve



Beh secondo me questi discorsi sono un po sbagliati. Nel senso che noi, lo ripeto, non potevamo prentendere di vincere barca, inter e lazio. Ne abbiamo vinte due e pareggiata una ed è una cosa positivissima

Poi pure la Lazio ha perso tanti punti contro squadre che poteva vincere. Basta pensare il Chievo in casa

Lo stesso il Nabbule con samp in casa

L'unico rammarico che ho, è che tra udine, samp, roma ed atalanta all'andata 0 punti


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh secondo me questi discorsi sono un po sbagliati. Nel senso che noi, lo ripeto, non potevamo prentendere di vincere barca, inter e lazio. Ne abbiamo vinte due e pareggiata una ed è una cosa positivissima
> 
> Poi pure la Lazio ha perso tanti punti contro squadre che poteva vincere. Basta pensare il Chievo in casa
> 
> ...




si ok ma avevamo stradominato!!! meritavamo ampiamente quella vittoria... il rammarico è legittimo


----------



## peppe75 (2 Marzo 2013)

ok....ora sotto con il genoa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Grande partita siamo salvi +48


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Beh secondo me questi discorsi sono un po sbagliati. Nel senso che noi, lo ripeto, non potevamo pretendere di vincere barca, inter e lazio. Ne abbiamo vinte due e pareggiata una ed è una cosa positivissima*



Esatto il ragionamento giusto da fare è questo... bisogna valutare l'insieme delle varie partite come già dissi dopo il pareggio contro l'Inter.


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Esatto il ragionamento giusto da fare è questo... bisogna valutare l'insieme delle varie partite come già dissi dopo il pareggio contro l'Inter.



Infatti dopo la vittoria contro il Barca fare 4 punti in 2 scontri diretti per il terzo posto è TANTA roba, considerando i problemucci di alcuni giocatori Allegri ha fatto un miracolo.
Ci può essere un po' di rammarico per il derby ma ora siamo terzi e anche se le altre devono giocare ci rimaniamo fino a prova contraria, prima volta nella stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh secondo me questi discorsi sono un po sbagliati. Nel senso che noi, lo ripeto, non potevamo prentendere di vincere barca, inter e lazio. Ne abbiamo vinte due e pareggiata una ed è una cosa positivissima
> 
> Poi pure la Lazio ha perso tanti punti contro squadre che poteva vincere. Basta pensare il Chievo in casa
> 
> ...


Beh Tifo'o hai fatto lo stesso esempio di Under,cambiando le partite,aumentandole poi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Tifo'o hai fatto lo stesso esempio di Under,cambiando le partite,aumentandole poi



Beh se mi parli di Inter derby dopo il barca è una cosa

Se parliamo di Sampodria alla prima di campionato o atalanta alla terza dove fai 0 punti è diverso


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh se mi parli di Inter derby dopo il barca è una cosa
> 
> Se parliamo di Sampodria alla prima di campionato o atalanta alla terza dove fai 0 punti è diverso



Però è sempre una questione di ipotesi e di SE.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Godo sto sentendo il canale radio della Lazie, stanno frignando contro Rizzoli lol
Peccato non averne fatti 6.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però è sempre una questione di ipotesi e di SE.



Allora che stiamo a fare sul forum a discutere ?  Ovvio col senno poi. Noi a settembre parlavamo di B


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora che stiamo a fare sul forum a discutere ?  Ovvio col senno poi. Noi a settembre parlavamo di B



Per discutere dell'altro 99,99 % carissimo tifone


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora che stiamo a fare sul forum a discutere ?  Ovvio col senno poi. Noi a settembre parlavamo di B



Non tutti parlavano di B....


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2013)

grandissima partita. impostata benissimo. anche in 11 vs 11 avevamo 2 marce in più.
terzo posto dedicato a chi critica Allegri: che roba che ha messo su... che roba!!!

grandissimi pazzini, de sciglio, boateng ed el shaarawy.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2013)

Contento per pazzini. Un giocatore in più.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non tutti parlavano di B....



Ancora ricordo,ma è meglio soprassedere và,molti qui ci davano in lotta con pescara e siena.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

A proposito, Biava andava espulso per doppia ammonizione visto che a palla lontana stende pazzini.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati 6 
Desci 7.5
Zapata 6
Yepes 6
Abate 7
Monto 7.5
Flamini 7
Ambro 6.5
Boa 7.5
Elsha 7
Pazzini 8

Niang 6
Binho s.v.
Zaccardo 6

Allegri 7


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ancora ricordo,ma è meglio soprassedere và,molti qui ci davano in lotta con pescara e siena.



.....meno male che avevamo ragione noi....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....meno male che avevamo ragione noi....



Io e te abbiamo sempre ragione....


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

il difficile viene adesso. Forza ragazzi mettetecela tutta!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io e te abbiamo sempre ragione....




Ora gli amici del forum ci massacreranno


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Vero


----------



## Nivre (3 Marzo 2013)

Siamo terzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io e te abbiamo sempre ragione....


Tiro dritto: siamo a +8 sulla salvezza


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tiro dritto: siamo a +8 sulla salvezza



Splendidi per me siamo a -11 dallo scudetto....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me Allegri dice giusto quando afferma che non gli interessa vedere cosa facciano gli altri, ma più che altro dobbiamo guardare solo ed esclusivamente a noi stessi. Dobbiamo fare più punti possibili, poi alla fine si vedrà dove arriveremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi per me siamo a -11 dallo scudetto....


-5 dal secondo posto va, mi sembra un valido compromesso


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> -5 dal secondo posto va, mi sembra un valido compromesso



...niente compromessi, il Milan deve sempre puntare al massimo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2013)

Partita pazzesca di Pazzini, primo gol di rapina, ma il secondo lo inventa lui con un bel colpo di testa e poi gran tiro il terzo... nonostante molte volte mi faccia incavolare è ammirevole la voglia di questo ragazzo che anche se ha perso il posto da titolare si sbatte per la squadra come pochi. Balotelli dovrà imparare da lui a giocare per la squadra, non è la squadra che deve giocare per lui. 

Tre punti pesantissimi! Grazie ragazzi! Finalmente una serata dove non si è mai rischiato niente!


----------



## Brain84 (3 Marzo 2013)

Eh ma Allegri non è da Milan.
Quanto godo a metterla nel deretano a tutti i detrattori. Il carro è pieno e non ci monta nessuno. Grande Acciuga!


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

grandissimo de sciglio ancora una volta e anche montolivo,flamini..oltre che pazzini e boateng molto cresciuto nell'ultimo mese.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Marzo 2013)

Posso essere sincero? Spero che contro il barcellona usciamo. Non sono impazzito. Ma dando lo sguardo al calendario, gli eventuali quarti di finale sarebbero tra fiorentina-milan (andata) e milan-napoli (ritorno). Sinceramente abbiamo visto come caliamo dopo la partita di coppa, ho veramente timore. In alcuni ruoli non abbiamo grandissimi cambi (montolivo) per cui sarebbero degli impegni pesantissimi. Certo mi dispiace, ma arrivare terzi, o magari secondi é fondamentale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Posso essere sincero? Spero che contro il barcellona usciamo. Non sono impazzito. Ma dando lo sguardo al calendario, gli eventuali quarti di finale sarebbero tra fiorentina-milan (andata) e milan-napoli (ritorno). Sinceramente abbiamo visto come caliamo dopo la partita di coppa, ho veramente timore. In alcuni ruoli non abbiamo grandissimi cambi (montolivo) per cui sarebbero degli impegni pesantissimi. Certo mi dispiace, ma arrivare terzi, o magari secondi é fondamentale.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma quanto cavolo è forte DE SCIGLIO??????????
Allucinante!!!Migliora di partita in partita!!Semplicemente FENOMENALE!


----------



## cris (3 Marzo 2013)

una sola parola: godo.


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma i laziali e gli interisti quanto rosicano? Vedete un po' i forum altrui e ve ne rendete conto.
Partita ladrata, pilotata, la cupola che deve far rialzare il milan. Questi stanno fuori.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

un'altra gran partita dopo il derby che se andava come doveva andare doveva finire con lo stesso risultato...stiamo giocando davvero alla grande...speriamo di continuare...siamo a mille...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La differenza Flamini-Nocerino è IMBARAZZANTE, non so se qualcuno abbia qualche dubbio



IL dubbio forte per entrambi è cosa ci fanno al Milan?

Comunque, in questo momento meglio Flamini, ma il rendimento del Noce dell'anno scorso flamini in 5 snni non lo ha nemmeno sfiorato e non mi riferisco solo ai gol


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2013)

Bellissimo primo tempo, bellissimi movimenti degli attaccanti esterni, terzini sempre alti. Il miglior Milan della stagione, anche con la Lazio in 11. Boateng è tornato a giocare a calcio con impegno, Pazzini che gioca bene oltre a fare gol, Flamini che "nell'ombra" fa il suo eccome (oggi è molto più importante per la squadra di Nocerino). L'unico che mi preoccupa è Montolivo, dopo 45 minuti era già bello cotto ed è fondamentale in questo Milan. De Sciglio sa fare tutto e bene, ha gamba, piede e tempi di gioco e diventerà un grande. Elsha è fortissimo.
Il Mister ha fatto veramente un gran lavoro, ha dato gioco, fiducia ed identità ad una squadra dopo che spogliatoio e rosa erano stati svuotati di personalità e dei 2 top palyers. 
Come ha detto Boban dopo la partita con l'aggiunta di un centrale difensivo e 1 o 2 centrocampisti come si deve questa rosa, senza primedonne, può fare grandi cose.

PS ma lasciare Abate altre 2 ore in campo alla fine di ogni allenamento a buttare cross in area no eh?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Allegri non è da Milan.
> Quanto godo a metterla nel deretano a tutti i detrattori. Il carro è pieno e non ci monta nessuno. Grande Acciuga!



Non so, io ancora non riesco a dare un giudizio definitivo...
i meriti sono palesi, ma anche gli errori (vedi derby)
è indubbio che tatticamente a partita in corso non è in grado di gestire la squadra... e non mi sembra un limite da poco
per tutto il resto è ottimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

non l'ho vista, grandissimi ragazzi!


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Mattia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tanta roba


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ridicolo il Corriere dello Sport, titolando "Rizzoli vergogna" o una cosa simile. Ieri li abbiamo presi a pallate dal primo minuto. Già non ci hanno dato un rigore a dir poco scandaloso quando Marchetti ha affossato El Shaarawy all'inizio. Ce n'era un altro su trattenuta su Pazzini, hanno graziato Biava 2 volte e doveva essere cacciato via. Si dessero fuoco avvolgendosi col loro giornale, farebbero un favore un po' a tutti.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo dominato e c'erano due rigori per noi...e si lamentano...ottimo...ma si sa con noi è sempre la solita storia...


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo strameritato di vincere,evitassero di attaccarsi a Rizzoli che ha diretto piu' che bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...niente compromessi, il Milan deve sempre puntare al massimo


-6 partite dalla CL


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Radu andava sbattuto fuori per doppio giallo quando affossa boateng senza palla e biava pure quando affossa pazzini a palla lontana.


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

quanto rosik in giro per il web...bene cosi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

il corriere dello sport è un feudo romanista-laziale, non stupitevi

non ti curar di loro, ma guarda e passa


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Ci vuole una faccia tosta considerevole a insultare Rizzoli per i presunti favori al Milan. Ma davvero tosta


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ci vuole una faccia tosta considerevole a insultare Rizzoli per i presunti favori al Milan. Ma davvero tosta



sul web sto leggendo della roba allucinante io  addirittura che el shaarawy fa fallo in occasione del primo gol 

fischiare una roba del genere sarebbe stata la fine del calcio, meglio passare alla danza classica rigorosamente senza contatto


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sul web sto leggendo della roba allucinante io



Linkamela in privato che mi faccio due risate


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Linkamela in privato che mi faccio due risate



faccio in pm


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Sentire il rumore delle rosicate di domenica mattina mette davvero di buon umore!


----------



## Brontolo (3 Marzo 2013)

a me pare che sul primo gol ci sia un fallo di elsha, e che l'espulsione di candreva sia discutibile.
questo al di là del fatto che, per come ha giocato, il milan avrebbe vinto comunque.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a me pare che sul primo gol ci sia un fallo di elsha, e che l'espulsione di candreva sia discutibile.
> questo al di là del fatto che, per come ha giocato, il milan avrebbe vinto comunque.



a me sembra che prenda la palla el shaarawy  secondo me a centrocampo non si sarebbe mai fischiato


----------



## Brontolo (3 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> a me sembra che prenda la palla el shaarawy  secondo me a centrocampo non si sarebbe mai fischiato



questa è spararla grossa, ma veramente grossa ... come fa a prendere la palla se entra da dietro sul difensore e lo butta giù?
mi pare che qua la cosa sia proprio evidente
http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lazio-3-0-all-highlights-goals-vt4874.html#post137482
comunque...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> questa è spararla grossa, ma veramente grossa ... come fa a prendere la palla se entra da dietro sul difensore e lo butta giù?
> mi pare che qua la cosa sia proprio evidente
> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lazio-3-0-all-highlights-goals-vt4874.html#post137482
> comunque...



e come faceva la palla ad arrivare a pazzini senza che qualcuno la toccasse  non penso che pererinha voglia mandare pazzini in porta


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> questa è spararla grossa, ma veramente grossa ... come fa a prendere la palla se entra da dietro sul difensore e lo butta giù?
> mi pare che qua la cosa sia proprio evidente
> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-lazio-3-0-all-highlights-goals-vt4874.html#post137482
> comunque...



El shaarawy prende la palla perché con la gamba destra va in mezzo alle gambe dell'avversario e tocca il pallone.


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo guarda che Elsha la palla la tocca CHIARAMENTE col piede destro... la fisica dice che la palla deve essere toccata per arrivare a Pazzini eh -.-" Poi possiamo discutere all'infinito sul fallo a ultimo uomo dato che il regolamento non è chiaro non ci si metterà mai d'accordo.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Marzo 2013)

Partiamo dal fatto che l'ultimo uomo non esiste più da anni, c'è la chiara occasione da gol e qui direi che ci sono pochi dubbi..


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Più chiaro di così!


----------



## yelle (3 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> i meriti sono palesi, ma anche gli errori (vedi derby)


troppo facile parlare di carro e di vincitori. Bello vincere, ma le vittorie non cancellano gli errori.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> abbiamo strameritato di vincere,evitassero di attaccarsi a Rizzoli che ha diretto piu' che bene


bhe, oddio, un minuto e mezzo per decidere che non era rigore e per estrarre il cartellino sbagliato e mi vieni a dire che ha diretto "più che bene"?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2013)

Ieri sera abbiamo giocato probabilmente la partita più bella dell'anno, tanto movimento e con un senso logico.

Poi se Pazzini salta l'uomo e mette un cross tagliato a giro perfetto, lì capisci che è giornata.

Benissimo De Sciglio, molto bene Boateng che sembra abbia ritrovato l'atteggiamento mentale giusto, benissimo anche lo stempiato Gianpaolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Se anche dopo una vittoria del genere alcuni hanno da obiettare e mettere in mezzo l'arbitro (il quale ha penalizzato più noi che loro obiettivamente), a sto punto è meglio chiudere tutto e parlare di agricoltura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> troppo facile parlare di carro e di vincitori. Bello vincere, ma le vittorie non cancellano gli errori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


??


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Siamo sicuri che Yelle sia dei nostri!?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Marzo 2013)

Vaaamooosssss vittoria fondamentale ! Contentissimo per Pazzini, oggi aveva una bella responsabilità sulle spalle. Avanti così, FORZA DIAVOLI!


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> troppo facile parlare di carro e di vincitori. Bello vincere, ma le vittorie non cancellano gli errori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...








*1:17*
Non capisco come si possa difendere una squadra come la Lazietta dopo tutti questi anni, filointeristi come non ce n'è.
L'anno scorso perdemmo 2-0 ma sullo 0-0 il fallo di mano di Dias venne visto come fallo di El Shaarawy, tutto questo dopo una "breve" consultazione non inferiore al minuto con il guardalinee (se non ricordo male).
Io ieri non mi sarei fermato, peccato non avergliene infilati 5 o 6.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Marzo 2013)

A me sembra che dentro questo forum si ha l'abitudine di esaltarsi per poco e dimenticare facilmente. 
Ora Acciuga è un guru', partenza ad handicap, dimostrazioni di pochezza tattica dei mesi scorsi (4-3-1-2 fuoriluogo, Boateng regista o falso nove, Nocerino titolare inamovibile fino alla chiara evidenza dei fatti), capacità di leggere le partire e cambiare in corso pari a 0, scudetti buttati via da squadra più forte, sono tutte cose dimenticate. 

A me sembra che un mese e mezzo fa si e no, eravamo a 11 punti e se siamo terzi è principalmente perchè Lazio, Inter, Roma e Fiorentina non solo sono squadrette inaffidabili come sostenevo tempo fà, ma sono crollate completamente. Questa è la verità. 10/11 punti altrimenti in cosi poco tempo non puoi riprenderli a nessuno, considerando che non abbiamo neanche sempre vinto, anzi abbiamo pareggiato a Cagliari, Genova, con l'Inter, e vinto con l'Udinese su rigore al '92 se no altro pari. E anche ieri tutto quello che volete, ma abbiamo vinto in 11vs10 per tutta la partita contro una Lazio senza Mauri e klose, cioè mezza Lazio. 
E' un periodo che le cose ci vanno bene e giochiamo meglio perchè in condizione atletica finalmente ottima (direi che a marzo era ora), ma l'esaltazione è assolutamente fuoriluogo.
Non salgo sul carro dei vincitori non perchè è pieno, ma perchè non c'e nessun vincitore, e nel deretano lo prenderà a mio avviso chi si esalta facilmente pensando che Allegri debba essere il futuro del Milan. 

Sento parlare di miracoli ma io non ne vedo: avevamo una rosa da 5° posto ma appurata l'inferiorità di rosa di Lazio, Inter e Fiorentina e con un certo Balotelli in piu' è OVVIO, che devi arrivare terzo. Altro che miracoli, in realtà è facile allenare una squadra senza grandi obiettivi e senza aver nulla da perdere. 
Io giudico per il gioco e i risultati, non per qualche buona partita. Un buon allenatore si pesa quando c'è da vincere, e per essere da Milan devi essere bravo tecnico-tatticamente e DEVI VINCERE.
L'anno scorso dovevamo vincere per distacco e invece a Novembre, da campioni d'Italia eravamo 10 punti dietro una squadra nettamente inferiore a noi (il resto lo sappiamo bene). E aggiungo che Dio solo sa se Eto' in quel derby del 2011 non l'avesse messa fuori a porta vuota nel derby come sarebbe andata a finire, visto che eravamo primi ma balbettanti e con una vera antagonista per il titolo non avremmo vinto manco quello scudetto.

Quest'anno non abbiamo nulla da perdere, e ripeto che cosi le cose sono piu' facili. Ancor piu' quando nessuno si è accorto che abbiamo l'attacco piu' forte del campionato, e nel complesso la terza, se non la seconda rosa piu' forte.
Ma dai


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Allegri adesso sta facendo molto bene,è innegabile.
Non dimentico cmq la sua cocciutaggine in alcune scelte tipo Emanuelson trequartista e la difficoltà nel trovare un modulo adatto ad inizio stagione.


----------



## Brontolo (3 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e come faceva la palla ad arrivare a pazzini senza che qualcuno la toccasse  non penso che pererinha voglia mandare pazzini in porta



no, però quando uno ti butta giù, non è facile controllare la palla _D


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ecco un bel tifoso laziese:

_Hai una squadra che potrebbe essere in classifica alla pari di pescara o del siena e ti ritrovi 3 in classifica. Una spinta di qua, un rigoretto di la ed ecco che ti fanno arrivare pure 2 ma il valore rimane sempre quello di una squadra mediocre. Se poi, ieri, per farti prendere il momentaneo 3 posto, si devono inventare una espulsione al 14 minuto, il gioco è fatto._


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A me sembra che dentro questo forum si ha l'abitudine di esaltarsi per poco e dimenticare facilmente.
> Ora Acciuga è un guru', partenza ad handicap, dimostrazioni di pochezza tattica dei mesi scorsi (4-3-1-2 fuoriluogo, Boateng regista o falso nove, Nocerino titolare inamovibile fino alla chiara evidenza dei fatti), capacità di leggere le partire e cambiare in corso pari a 0, scudetti buttati via da squadra più forte, sono tutte cose dimenticate.
> 
> A me sembra che un mese e mezzo fa si e no, eravamo a 11 punti e se siamo terzi è principalmente perchè Lazio, Inter, Roma e Fiorentina non solo sono squadrette inaffidabili come sostenevo tempo fà, ma sono crollate completamente. Questa è la verità. 10/11 punti altrimenti in cosi poco tempo non puoi riprenderli a nessuno, considerando che non abbiamo neanche sempre vinto, anzi abbiamo pareggiato a Cagliari, Genova, con l'Inter, e vinto con l'Udinese su rigore al '92 se no altro pari. E anche ieri tutto quello che volete, ma abbiamo vinto in 11vs10 per tutta la partita contro una Lazio senza Mauri e klose, cioè mezza Lazio.
> ...



Ti sei dimenticato se non ci fosse stato Kaka nella Champions del 2007 e cosa sarebbe successo se Conte non avesse preso la traversa nel 2003.


----------



## yelle (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ??


se espelli il giocatore devi dare il rigore, se dai la punizione estrai il cartellino giallo.
Rizzoli era chiaramente un pesce fuor d'acqua, ieri sera, in occasione del rigore-non-rigore. Ha capito di aver fatto una ****ata e ha cercato di risolvere come poteva. Dimmi te se un arbitro di serie A deve rovinare una partita a questo modo.



DannySa ha scritto:


> *1:17*
> Non capisco come si possa difendere una squadra come la Lazietta dopo tutti questi anni, filointeristi come non ce n'è.
> L'anno scorso perdemmo 2-0 ma sullo 0-0 il fallo di mano di Dias venne visto come fallo di El Shaarawy, tutto questo dopo una "breve" consultazione non inferiore al minuto con il guardalinee (se non ricordo male).
> Io ieri non mi sarei fermato, peccato non avergliene infilati 5 o 6.


punto primo, chi è che sta difendendo la Lazio? Io ho parlato di arbitro, il che è tutt'altra cosa.
Punto secondo, non vedo quale sia il punto di tirare fuori una partita vecchia di un anno. Ieri Rizzoli ha fatto una stro*zata, la partita di un anno fa che c'entra?



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A me sembra che dentro questo forum si ha l'abitudine di esaltarsi per poco e dimenticare facilmente.


sembra essere pratica comune.


----------



## Doctore (3 Marzo 2013)

Ma alla fine di tutto quelo chemi fa rosikare e' una cosa sola...il milan quest anno non ha mai detto nulla sugli arbitri(poco o nulla l anno scorso),perche gli altri si?Ma in inghilterra se parli dell arbitro ti fanno saltare 2-3 partite.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> troppo facile parlare di carro e di vincitori. Bello vincere, ma le vittorie non cancellano gli errori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Secondo me la decisione presa è giusta.
Chiara occasione da gol, quindi espulsione corretta.La vaccata l'ha fatta Candreva, in questi casi è meglio subire un gol.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Marzo 2013)

Lasciateli pure rosicare questi laziali del cavolo...Prima di tutto il Milan non è una squadra scarsa.Non sarà fenomenale,ma è tutto tranne che scarsa.
Seconda cosa l'espulsione era netta!Chiara occasione da goal e diaz non sarebbe mai arrivato in tempo per intervenire sul faraone!!Quando Elsha è già al suolo Diaz deve ancora partire in scivolata,mi spiegate come cavolo avrebbe fatto a prendere Elsha se Candreva non avesse fatto il fallo??Le immagini parlano chiaro..


[MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] niente volgarità per favore.

lol

P.S: Per me Allegri resta sempre un allenatore mediocre...Spero che a fine anno lo caccino anche se arrivassimo primi (pura utopia)


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2013)

A tratti si e visto un gioco esaltante, anche in 11 contro 11.

È c'erano in campo Ambrosini e Flamini.



Acciuga


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> se espelli il giocatore devi dare il rigore, se dai la punizione estrai il cartellino giallo.
> Rizzoli era chiaramente un pesce fuor d'acqua, ieri sera, in occasione del rigore-non-rigore. Ha capito di aver fatto una ****ata e ha cercato di risolvere come poteva. Dimmi te se un arbitro di serie A deve rovinare una partita a questo modo.


Nel caso in cui l'azione sia chiara occasione da goal(quindi rosso)ma fuori aria, ome nella fattispecie ?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato se non ci fosse stato Kaka nella Champions del 2007 e cosa sarebbe successo se Conte non avesse preso la traversa nel 2003.



Ho una certà età, porta pazienza


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (4 Marzo 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partita pazzesca di Pazzini, primo gol di rapina, ma il secondo lo inventa lui con un bel colpo di testa e poi gran tiro il terzo... nonostante molte volte mi faccia incavolare è ammirevole la voglia di questo ragazzo che anche se ha perso il posto da titolare si sbatte per la squadra come pochi. Balotelli dovrà imparare da lui a giocare per la squadra, non è la squadra che deve giocare per lui.
> Tre punti pesantissimi! Grazie ragazzi! Finalmente una serata dove non si è mai rischiato niente!



osservazione molto intelligente


----------



## yelle (4 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel caso in cui l'azione sia chiara occasione da goal (quindi rosso) ma fuori aria, ome nella fattispecie ?


per me il rosso non ci stava.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Braschi ha detto che il rosso c'era. Cmq incredibile i film che si stanno facendo i laziali qua a Roma, stanno mettendo alla gogna Rizzoli. Hanno superato la metà campo una volta e danno la colpa all'arbitro per la sconfitta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> per me il rosso non ci stava.


El Sharaawy sarebbe andato al tiro, non aveva nessuno davanti, quindi il rosso ci sta. Il problema è se sia avvenuto fuori o dentro il fallo.


----------

